# Funny Things that Cdns say/do at Disney that make Americans go 'huh?'



## Cdn Gal

So the past couple of years we have gotten to know a family from Michigan while on our trip to Disney. As a result we have had shared much laughter over the differences/similarities between our two countries. Other than the typical "eh" which I admit to saying, what other things have you said that has given our cousins to the south pause?
    So for instance, I will say to my DH, 'pitter patter, let's get at her' or if he is being particularly slow when I am trying to get to the parks I will say 'tick tock,' which I admit drives him crazy.  
    I will also say on occasion, 'yeah...no' which means 'no.'  LOL This has also driven the timeshare salespeople crazy too since they don't know where they stand.  
   Any other sayings that has perplexed our neighbours to the south?


----------



## CdnCarrie

Washroom. They don't tend to use that word. I have asked where the washroom is an got odd looks. I was in a store in Disney Springs last year and ask a young guy where the nearest washroom was and he didn't know what I meant. I try to remember to use bathroom but it's such a habit.

Snow days. Winnipeg doesn't get them. The last one was 20 years ago. Rural areas do but not Winnipeg due to our terrain, snow plows, etc.
We had supper in Japan at Epcot and shared a table with a nice family from the East Coast. She asked how many snow days we had yet and was flabbergasted that we don't get them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The last couple of trips it's been brought to our attention that we do in fact, apologize even when we don't need to! Most recently in line to take the raft to Tom Sawyers Island and i bumped into someone, stopped talking to hubby and in unison with the person i had jostled, "I'm sorry" He spun around with wide eyes ... looked at our pins (The CDN birthday ones), pointed, & giggled "I went to UofG" *

*Ask for vinegar for fries .... forget where i am and asked for pop... ask for ice tea and make that stupid "aaak no sugar" face. I'm sure there's more but those 3 happen often!*

*What they say that drives hubby batty??? "Where you AT?" *
*What they say that drives me batty?? They list every single place they have EVER lived (from birth) if you ask where they're from.*


----------



## Sparrow78

Not just Disney but anywhere in the states hubby ALWAYS asks for gravy for his fries. Drives me nuts! Lol


----------



## Sue M

Go into a bar and ask for a Ceasar!  Don't know what they are.


----------



## Lesverts

The only thing I've ever really noticed was the 'you're a Northern' comment when I asked for mustard with my pretzel. Funny part is later in the trip got a pretzel from Germany in Epcot and they gave me mustard without me saying anything.


----------



## YZFMoose

I like when we go to the Canadian Pavilion at Epcot and ask to sign our name in their log book (They have one under cash register for all Canadians to sign). We are from an area where not many ppl travel to Disney, and we end up signing our names again and again on the same page over multiple years


----------



## hdrolfe

We got strange looks on our first trip end of January when we were swimming. I think there was one other kid in the pool. Everyone else was walking around in sweaters and coats. The pools are heated for goodness sake!


----------



## Stitch83

Back in November of 2012, when Fantasyland was doing soft open, I was there for morning EMH at 7 am.  I was wearing Cargo pants and a hoodie while drinking a LeFou's brew.  A cast member said to me "Isn't that cold?"  I looked at it and went "Yeah!?!" thinking wasn't it supposed to be? She asked me if that was ok and then I realized she was wearing her big heavy coat and shivering.  I smiled and said "I am from Canada, this is a September morning for me."  That made sense to her.  Lol.

Also, my brother likes to go in November and wander around in shorts.  He gets a kick out of the weird looks he gets.


----------



## CdnCarrie

hdrolfe said:


> We got strange looks on our first trip end of January when we were swimming. I think there was one other kid in the pool. Everyone else was walking around in sweaters and coats. The pools are heated for goodness sake!



Years ago we were in San Diego and went to the pool one night. The only other family in there were from Saskatoon!
Same trip I was doing laundry in the hotel and asked the other person there what time Walmart was open until. It was a short term furnished apartment/hotel so thought she might be local.She looked at me like I was crazy and said "Walmart is open 24 hours". That was years before 24 hours came to Manitoba! Heck we had just got Sunday shopping about 8 years prior.


----------



## Sammi & Mittz

I use the term "yeah no" as well. It drives people crazy!  They just sit there thinking, "Is it yes? Is it no? What are you saying??"


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

One year we were at the Dine With an Imagineer at DHS and it started pouring rain...my Mom said..."oh my it teeming rain" to which everyone at our table, including the Imagineer said "it's what?"...

Also, I did nor realize that garburator is a Canadian term...Americans just call it a garbage disposal....


----------



## Spotthecat

We have often had the pool all to ourselves. Frankly, it's freaky...like someone had an accident in the pool but didn't let us know, lol. The others are just staring at us like we're insane!!! Our cottage lake water is colder in August than anything Disney has, lol.


----------



## bankr63

At the Publix, said to the cashier "boy it's hot!" (was around 85F)
She, "No it's not"  (with a Floridian drawl)
Me, grabbing phone, "here's a picture of my front yard 2 days ago" (with 6-7 feet of snow obscuring the house)
She, "okay, it's hot"

ETA:  The picture I flashed (or "how to scare a Floridian"):


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I always notice the general confusion Canadians get in American restaurants when confronted with the question of whether they want 'American Cheese' with their burger. sandwhich etc

Does anybody in Canada really understand what American cheese it?  Is it like a Kraft single, or is it cheap cheddar or something?  I can't ever seem to get this right in my brain


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Also - this is a Maritimer thing that even confuses people in the ROC - but we tend to refer to any plastic shopping bag as a 'Sobeys bag' - this I have caused confusion with down south by slip of the tongue


----------



## morrik5

When you order a coffee and you ask for it either as regular or double double.


----------



## cdnusagurl

I'm an American living in Canada with my husband. The funniest thing that through my husband for a loop was when I referred to his touke as a toboggan because that is what we call them in North Carolina. It took him awhile to figure out what I was talking about, but now he just laughs at me when I call it that.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Two things:  My partner and I have always found it odd when you apologize for accidentally bumping someone or whatever and some Americans look at us in a confused way and say 'You're fine'.  We used to be confused by the lack of reciprocal apology.  Now we just enjoy the response! 


When shopping in the US,  sometimes the person who checks you out at the cash will say 'All Set?'. Whereas in Canada, we often say 'Did you find everything you were looking for?'.


----------



## 1926Moon

Not any one saying, but I know that I have cracked a few Americans up with a "eh" and "aboot," which I never actually thought I said.  It turns out my Canadian 'accent' and mannerisms become more pronounced when I am tired, so while chatting with my husband in ride lines at night I have cracked up a few Americans.....they usually turn around and say something like, 'soooooo, you are Canadian??" 

Also - I have stumped people with the washroom/bathroom request.


----------



## samsteele

The sad looks I get from Americans when I order a hamburger and ask them to make sure its cooked through/well done. I can't remember having a med rare hamburger since I was a kid in the 70s. My American friends just shake their heads as if I'm asking them to nuke a gorgeous, expensive filet mignon. Really not the same.


----------



## juniorbugman

We were down in a southern state once and we were told that "you'all talk too fast"
Judy


----------



## damo

Don't ask for utensils in a restaurant.  They have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## maxiesmom

I'm Michigan born and raised, and I say Yeah..no all the time.  I can sound Canadian if I want, probably because the Michigan accent isn't to far off.


----------



## Nutbean

cdnusagurl said:


> I'm an American living in Canada with my husband. The funniest thing that through my husband for a loop was when I referred to his touke as a toboggan because that is what we call them in North Carolina. It took him awhile to figure out what I was talking about, but now he just laughs at me when I call it that.



I found that out for the first time a few years ago while visiting a friend in Alabama. I couldn't believe they were calling a touque a "toboggan" since that's the thing we ride down a snowy hill on while wearing our touques, haha!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

**Stumbled onto this thread--total American here though   For reference I'm in the Midwest**

-----


Lesverts said:


> The only thing I've ever really noticed was the 'you're a Northern' comment when I asked for mustard with my pretzel. Funny part is later in the trip got a pretzel from Germany in Epcot and they gave me mustard without me saying anything.


I LOVE mustard with my pretzel! Now granted a norm usually is cheese sauce but I much prefer mustard and always have.



samsteele said:


> The sad looks I get from Americans when I order a hamburger and ask them to make sure its cooked through/well done. I can't remember having a med rare hamburger since I was a kid in the 70s. My American friends just shake their heads as if I'm asking them to nuke a gorgeous, expensive filet mignon. Really not the same.


99% of the time I want my burger well done (or in some cases restaurants will say "do you want pink or no pink"). I don't like the idea of eating a burger (well I eat cheeseburgers) with pink inside. Steak I usually have medium to medium well but a cheeseburger is well done. FWIW I personally find the medium burger to be more of a regional thing not an American in general thing. 



damo said:


> Don't ask for utensils in a restaurant.  They have no clue what you are talking about.


I say silverware and utensils interchangably though I probably use silverware more. 

For example sometimes I'll say to the waitress/waiter "oh we need utensils {like if our food is coming out and none were on the table already}" or I'll say "oh we need some silverware".


----------



## Lesverts

samsteele said:


> The sad looks I get from Americans when I order a hamburger and ask them to make sure its cooked through/well done. I can't remember having a med rare hamburger since I was a kid in the 70s. My American friends just shake their heads as if I'm asking them to nuke a gorgeous, expensive filet mignon. Really not the same.



This one comes down to context. Do I want a pink burger from Wendy's - nope. A restaurant that grinds their own meat, no issue.



juniorbugman said:


> We were down in a southern state once and we were told that "you'all talk too fast"
> Judy



Yep, you get that one almost everywhere but Australia. Canadians are notoriously fast speakers of English.


----------



## cjbcam

Through the years I've stumped Americans with words like pissed meaning drunk. Bunnyhug meaning hoodie. Grid meaning dirt road. 
A lot of others as well but those are the ones I remember getting funny responses to. 
The one American term that bugs me is "standing on line" I always feel like saying no you are not you are standing in line. You yourself are making the line therefore you are in the line. There is no line on the ground for you to stand on. ( I have no clue why that one bugs me lol)


----------



## Lesverts

The best Disney related one is a Mickey. You can get an American and a Canadian one at most resort stores.


----------



## FigmentSpark

cjbcam said:


> Through the years I've stumped Americans with words like pissed meaning drunk. Bunnyhug meaning hoodie. Grid meaning dirt road.
> A lot of others as well but those are the ones I remember getting funny responses to.
> The one American term that bugs me is "standing on line" I always feel like saying no you are not you are standing in line. You yourself are making the line therefore you are in the line. There is no line on the ground for you to stand on. ( I have no clue why that one bugs me lol)


People in Ontario won't know what a Bunnyhug is, either, unless they come from out west.  They call it a hoodie here.


----------



## MandLBee

damo said:


> Don't ask for utensils in a restaurant.  They have no clue what you are talking about.


Ha! I am thoroughly Western US born and raised and I say utensils. I've moved to Tennessee and get funny looks unless I ask for silverware. Regional.


cjbcam said:


> Through the years I've stumped Americans with words like pissed meaning drunk. Bunnyhug meaning hoodie. Grid meaning dirt road.
> A lot of others as well but those are the ones I remember getting funny responses to.
> The one American term that bugs me is "standing on line" I always feel like saying no you are not you are standing in line. You yourself are making the line therefore you are in the line. There is no line on the ground for you to stand on. ( I have no clue why that one bugs me lol)


On Line is also regional. I think New York and those environs? Most in the USA say In Line.


----------



## Aladora

I apparently sparked quite the discussion between CMs at the DLH last week when I asked one of them for directions to the washroom.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I have a habit of using my maritime accent (especially when hydrated with a few beer).  That is when I use the term "Bud" or "Buddy" when addressing people.  Some people don't realise that it is not an insult, but rather a term on endearment.  When I travel to Texas to see my brother, everyone is confused that i call Dan ... Bud.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cjbcam said:


> The one American term that bugs me is "standing on line" I always feel like saying no you are not you are standing in line. You yourself are making the line therefore you are in the line. There is no line on the ground for you to stand on. ( I have no clue why that one bugs me lol)



*Along the same line (see what i did there  ) is when they will say "I had to call OUT sick"  yeah, no --- we use that phrase as well --- "You had to call IN sick" I've been told that is also a regional this but irks me for some unknown reason!!!*


----------



## Sparrow78

FigmentSpark said:


> People in Ontario won't know what a Bunnyhug is, either, unless they come from out west.  They call it a hoodie here.



I think it's a Sask/Manitoba thing. I'm albertan and we grew up saying hoodie, but a few with parents not born here said bunny hug!


----------



## samsteele

Another is 2-4 as in a case of beer. My American friends wonder why I'm saying 10-4 as in OK. So sometimes I pronounce it "two fur" which then is mistaken for "2 for 1" like BOGO. Just beer me, already


----------



## elaine amj

Lesverts said:


> Yep, you get that one almost everywhere but Australia. Canadians are notoriously fast speakers of English.



This made me LOL. I'm from Asia and the first thing I had to learn when I moved to Canada was to slow my speech wayyy down. Took me a while but eventually people were able to understand me!


----------



## candielips

On my first trip to WDW I was experiencing some nausea and asked a CM in the store at POFQ if they had any gravol.  She looked at me like I had two heads and responded, "you mean like the rocks?".  Thankfully another guest overheard and explained that I needed Dramamine.


----------



## 22Tink

FigmentSpark said:


> People in Ontario won't know what a Bunnyhug is, either, unless they come from out west.  They call it a hoodie here.





Sparrow78 said:


> I think it's a Sask/Manitoba thing. I'm albertan and we grew up saying hoodie, but a few with parents not born here said bunny hug!



I'm from central BC and I've never heard of a bunnyhug! We call them hoodies, too.


----------



## xStitch

candielips said:


> On my first trip to WDW I was experiencing some nausea and asked a CM in the store at POFQ if they had any gravol.  She looked at me like I had two heads and responded, "you mean like the rocks?".  Thankfully another guest overheard and explained that I needed Dramamine.



Happened to me too last year at First Aid, I went in asking for gravol and she looked at me funny. She asked what it's for and when I told her tummy issues she's all "oh dramamine" and I'm just like "sure, whatever as long as I don't throw up"


----------



## FigmentSpark

It's possible that 'bunnyhug' is a Saskatchewan thing.


----------



## bankr63

FigmentSpark said:


> It's possible that 'bunnyhug' is a Saskatchewan thing.


You would think the population of Saskatchewan would be exploding.  I mean we all know what happens when bunnies start hugging...

My mom is from Moose Jaw, and I have never heard her call a hoodie a bunnyhug.


----------



## FigmentSpark

bankr63 said:


> You would think the population of Saskatchewan would be exploding.  I mean we all know what happens when bunnies start hugging...
> 
> My mom is from Moose Jaw, and I have never heard her call a hoodie a bunnyhug.


Ah yes, but the problem is they keep leaving home.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

FigmentSpark said:


> It's possible that 'bunnyhug' is a Saskatchewan thing.



As a former Saskatchewan resident...born and raised...when we were young we called them bunny hugs.  I'm not sure if they still do.  Same as with Chocolate milk...they/we called it Vicco lol


----------



## CdnCarrie

I never thought I said "a boot" until last week when I was trying with Siri on the phone and it kept showing up as a boot. I'm was like "no way. I thought that was some urban myth. I'm not saying a boot!". For the life of me I couldn't get Siri to understand "about".

I've gotten weird look when I order a rye and Coke. I guess whisky is more common than rye in the US.

Bunnyhugs are SK only.
Vico is a brand name of chocolate milk in SK. We always called in Vico as kids too.


----------



## HeatherLassell

Sparrow78 said:


> I think it's a Sask/Manitoba thing. I'm albertan and we grew up saying hoodie, but a few with parents not born here said bunny hug!



I beg to disagree. I'm Manitoban born and raised and never have I ever heard someone call a hoodie a bunnyhug.


----------



## chartle

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ask for vinegar for fries .... forget where i am and asked for pop... ask for ice tea and make that stupid "aaak no sugar" face. I'm sure there's more but those 3 happen often!*



Come to Pittsburgh, at most places there is malt vinegar for your fries* and if you ask for pop well they ask you what kind of pop and will say we have Coke Products or they will say we have Pepsi products.

Not sure what you mean with the iced tea, I'm assuming you don't want Sweet tea, we don't have sweet tea.

* If you go  the Original Hot Dog shop don't ask for the large unless you have about 8 people. Attached is a medium.


----------



## Donald - my hero

chartle said:


> Not sure what you mean with the iced tea, I'm assuming you don't want Sweet tea, we don't have sweet tea.



*If you order ice tea here you will get it just like a glass of pop, comes out of the fountains, same as other soft drinks --- or bottled -- pre-sweetened. Also a wide variety of flavours (I believe you have access to Arizona tea??) --- so it's not just a glass of cold brewed tea. In the grocery store we can buy a case of it in cans ...*


----------



## YZFMoose

FigmentSpark said:


> People in Ontario won't know what a Bunnyhug is, either, unless they come from out west.  They call it a hoodie here.


Never herd a "BunnyHug" and I've lived Outwest and Up North.


----------



## YZFMoose

xStitch said:


> Happened to me too last year at First Aid, I went in asking for gravol and she looked at me funny. She asked what it's for and when I told her tummy issues she's all "oh dramamine" and I'm just like "sure, whatever as long as I don't throw up"


I find Canadians call it by Brand name instead of ingredient/what it is.
Eg> Kleenex = Tissue, QTip = Cotton Swab. Etc.


----------



## YZFMoose

I saw there was a Michigander on the thread. What I miss sometimes when in Michigan/Ontario. Is *Verners*. Canada Dry doesn't even come close!

I Grew up around a border city, thought my wife has not and when we go down to WDW, I like to play a game of "This is what I had as a child". 
I have had her try : Ho Hos, Ding Dongs, Hostess Cupcakes, Hostess Snow Balls (Im not allowed to offer those anymore  ). Yet to Try 'Great Start Breakfasts," American Style Biscuits 'n' Gravy

Is there any foods between the two countries where you were like Eww! No!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh the iced tea thing... Poor kiddo had such a look of disgust on his face when he tried "sweet tea" at Crystal Palace with his lunch. He stuck with the water after that. I tried to warn him but he was sure he'd like it.

malt vinegar on fries... mmm. now I can't wait for the chip trucks to open up.


----------



## chartle

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you order ice tea here you will get it just like a glass of pop, comes out of the fountains, same as other soft drinks --- or bottled -- pre-sweetened. Also a wide variety of flavours (I believe you have access to Arizona tea??) --- so it's not just a glass of cold brewed tea. In the grocery store we can buy a case of it in cans ...*



In most places here, even "Fast Food" places its brewed tea. 

Oh I sort of misspoke, we have sweet tea but its next to the regular tea and if they only have one its unsweet.

PS I like sweet tea. rot your teeth sweet tea.


----------



## kiford

Once when we were driving south of the border, we stopped for gas (in the days before automated payment at gas pumps) and the attendant asked us for our tag number when we paid with our credit card. DH kept saying "my what" and finally realized he was asking for license plate number. 



Lesverts said:


> Funny part is later in the trip got a pretzel from Germany in Epcot and they gave me mustard without me saying anything.



That's cuz it's very German. When we visit family in Bavaria, there are special mustards for practically everything. There's even a special Munich mustard for weisswurst.


----------



## elaine amj

chartle said:


> In most places here, even "Fast Food" places its brewed tea.
> 
> Oh I sort of misspoke, we have sweet tea but its next to the regular tea and if they only have one its unsweet.
> 
> PS I like sweet tea. rot your teeth sweet tea.



I get excited when I head down south because I can get unsweetened iced tea. Not a thing here in Canada at all! Although I have to say - I do like the pop-like pre-sweetened iced tea found in Canada. It is not the same as sweet tea though - totally different taste as they don't use real brewed tea.


----------



## grantclaire

I had the rye and coke response as well, the bartender came back with a bottle of Canadian Club and asked is this rye?.  Also asked for serviettes and got a puzzled look, napkins is the term used.  Once in Fort Lauderdale  when picking up the rental car I mentioned to the attendant that we had had a bad ice storm back home, the young man replied "what is an ice storm?'.


----------



## bankr63

YZFMoose said:


> Is there any foods between the two countries where you were like Eww! No!



Boiled peanuts in the Carolinas.  Just can't bring myself to eat those goober peas.  My peanuts need crunch. 

But I really enjoy grits and hushpuppies when I get down south. 

I used to enjoy describing poutine to Americans and watching the reaction, but it is starting to catch on now, so the jig is up.

ETA: reposted on your new food thread.


----------



## morrik5

Does anyone else feel themselves beginning to get the southern drawl the more time you spend in Florida?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We are Canadians now living in Michigan.  I find that we speak VERY different than many of the locals.  Not always major stuff, just a lot of subtle differences.

Back home, we took the "garbage" out.  Here, its "trash".

Here in MI, they use the word "grills" where we call them "barbecues".  Similarly, we "barbecue" when the weather is nice while the locals call it "grilling out".

At our local Tim Hortons, its not a "cafe mocha", its a "coffee mocha".  And they don't know what steeped tea is.

I'm still having a hard time dropping all the U's and Q's of the Canadian spellings.

And yes, we say Eh (more than we realize).  I catch myself saying it in conversation with the kittens ALL the time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If you haven't seen this video yet -- do yourself a favour and watch it --- it mentions so many things we've said and MORE, but most notably "We've Got Stronger Beer"*
*



*


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

I've never lived in Canada, but I eat my pretzels with mustard, I stand in line, I've had numerous people tell me that I talk too fast, and even my son says "Yeah, um no."

I'm wondering if it is more of a regional thing, rather than a Canadian thing.

Oh, and the last few people that have told me that I talk too fast?  I've informed them that it wasn't me talking too fast.  It is that they listen to slow.


----------



## 4leobeans

I find Canadians call it by Brand name instead of ingredient/what it is.
Eg> Kleenex = Tissue said:
			
		

> This for sure...definitely common in Canada. I always think it's odd when I hear Americans mention tissues .
> 
> I know what a bunny hug is....but I have never heard anyone use the term in real life though, also a Manitoban.
> 
> One weird thing...and maybe it's a regional thing, but I order a rye and coke press....and that's a real stumper, in the US and even sometime soon outside of MB.


----------



## greenclan67

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you haven't seen this video yet -- do yourself a favour and watch it --- it mentions so many things we've said and MORE, but most notably "We've Got Stronger Beer"*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta love some Tim Hicks  great song.


----------



## Lesverts

elaine amj said:


> I get excited when I head down south because I can get unsweetened iced tea. Not a thing here in Canada at all! Although I have to say - I do like the pop-like pre-sweetened iced tea found in Canada. It is not the same as sweet tea though - totally different taste as they don't use real brewed tea.



You can get Real Leaf Tea unsweetened at almost any grocery store around me. I live in the Hamilton area. 

And yes it is very regional. I'm an Ontarian and I have a lot more in common with someone from the states around me compared to most other provinces. But I am also weird and have a Minnesotan dad and a Manitoban mom. So I have some of those quarks too and I tend to speak in a mild Virginia type speech pattern. I get confused for American a lot. 

Only things Canadians have in common from province to province is hockey, curling, health care and a hate for Toronto.


----------



## Sue M

FigmentSpark said:


> People in Ontario won't know what a Bunnyhug is, either, unless they come from out west.  They call it a hoodie here.


BC here, we call them hoodies too.


----------



## Sue M

Lesverts said:


> You can get Real Leaf Tea unsweetened at almost any grocery store around me. I live in the Hamilton area.
> 
> And yes it is very regional. I'm an Ontarian and I have a lot more in common with someone from the states around me compared to most other provinces. But I am also weird and have a Minnesotan dad and a Manitoban mom. So I have some of those quarks too and I tend to speak in a mild Virginia type speech pattern. I get confused for American a lot.
> 
> Only things Canadians have in common from province to province is hockey, curling, health care and a hate for Toronto.


Lol


----------



## YZFMoose

Lesverts said:


> You can get Real Leaf Tea unsweetened at almost any grocery store around me. I live in the Hamilton area.
> 
> And yes it is very regional. I'm an Ontarian and I have a lot more in common with someone from the states around me compared to most other provinces. But I am also weird and have a Minnesotan dad and a Manitoban mom. So I have some of those quarks too and I tend to speak in a mild Virginia type speech pattern. I get confused for American a lot.
> 
> Only things Canadians have in common from province to province is hockey, curling, health care and a hate for Toronto.



Ameri-Canadian!? 

Toronto is alright. Most of Canada forgets there's a Northern Canada. People forget to include NWT, Yukon, and Nunavut in publications and such.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I love the fact that Americans generally know nothing about the geography or politics of Canada.  It's fun to show them Rick Mercer's report on 'Talking to Americans.'  Good times


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cdn Gal said:


> I love the fact that Americans generally know nothing about the geography or politics of Canada.  It's fun to show them Rick Mercer's report on 'Talking to Americans.'  Good times


*YES, last trip we were on the ferry from MK to Fort Wilderness with a family from New York city and their 20 year old daughter could not wrap her head around the fact that our flight to Orlando was actually 10 minutes shorter than their flight from La Guardia ! "but you live in Canada??" I said yes, close to Toronto -- blank stare ... "But isn't that still in Canada?" WOW! Tell them how large our provinces are and they are dumbfounded. *

*I also continue to be amazed by the fact that they don't understand how we know anything about TV, movies & music. When we tell them that since we live so close to the border we actually watch some shows from Buffalo -- some rather quizzical looks.*

***** Yes, i realize this is a generalization and that not all Americans are so unaware of our country but it is still there. *


----------



## bankr63

Oh, Gina's reminds me of another one.  

Listening to the morning traffic report on the radio in Orlando, I noted that several stations would talk about a "crash" on the I-4 or wherever.  In my neck of Canada we have "accidents" (because obviously you wouldn't do it on purpose).  So much more civilised...


----------



## jump00

My ds loves chicken fingers and always asks for sweet and sour sauce.  When we would go to Disney/Universal I would bring extra s&s packs so he could dip his chicken/fries in it.  If we asked for it -they always handed him barbecue sauce.  Saved us a lot of headaches.


----------



## Mabel67

Sue M said:


> BC here, we call them hoodies too.



Sask. here....grew up calling it a bunnyhug but now call it a hoodie. Son calls it a hoodie.  May be an older term that's getting replaced?

ETA: I also just remembered that we used to call them 'Kangaroos' too, but I haven't heard that in a few years!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thought of another one this afternoon.

In Canada, we always referred to the year that each child was at in school as "grade 1, grade 2, grade 3" etc.

Here in the USA, everyone calls it "first grade, second grade, third grade" etc.  Not a huge difference but enough to make my American friends look at me funny when I say it "backwards".

Also, we have college and university for post-secondary options.   "College" here often means what we would refer to as University back in Canada.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thought of another one this afternoon.
> 
> In Canada, we always referred to the year that each child was at in school as "grade 1, grade 2, grade 3" etc.
> 
> Here in the USA, everyone calls it "first grade, second grade, third grade" etc.  Not a huge difference but enough to make my American friends look at me funny when I say it "backwards".
> 
> Also, we have college and university for post-secondary options.   "College" here often means what we would refer to as University back in Canada.


*AND if we say "public school" we mean up to grade 8 (usually) as opposed to the Catholic School board -- they think we mean we're not paying for our kids to go to some sort of private school.  I also get really confused when they talk about freshman, sophomore, junior??*


----------



## elaine amj

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Also, we have college and university for post-secondary options.   "College" here often means what we would refer to as University back in Canada.



The whole college thing confused me for quite a while. I eventually figured out what those Americans were talking about! (my DH is a dual citizen and both my kids were born in the US)


----------



## daver

hdrolfe said:


> We got strange looks on our first trip end of January when we were swimming. I think there was one other kid in the pool. Everyone else was walking around in sweaters and coats. The pools are heated for goodness sake!


Been there... done that.... they can't see us normally in the morning because there is so much steam coming off of the pool...lol


----------



## Lesverts

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, last trip we were on the ferry from MK to Fort Wilderness with a family from New York city and their 20 year old daughter could not wrap her head around the fact that our flight to Orlando was actually 10 minutes shorter than their flight from La Guardia ! "but you live in Canada??" I said yes, close to Toronto -- blank stare ... "But isn't that still in Canada?" WOW! Tell them how large our provinces are and they are dumbfounded. *
> 
> *I also continue to be amazed by the fact that they don't understand how we know anything about TV, movies & music. When we tell them that since we live so close to the border we actually watch some shows from Buffalo -- some rather quizzical looks.*
> 
> ***** Yes, i realize this is a generalization and that not all Americans are so unaware of our country but it is still there. *



Yep, I was in Disney talking to a guy from Portland, Oregon. He wouldn't believe me that where I am from is future south then he is. Americans are just insular. I don't mean it as an insult or anything, but it is just the truth. Their population, geography and history create a very rich tapestry of literature, film, television, music etc. that means that they can get everything they want and need by looking inwards. Whereas Canada and many other countries do not have that luxury and we have to consume British/American/French media/art/culture/music etc. because we just do not produce enough. 

One of the best interactions I ever had with an American was at a hockey game in Denver. It was military appreciation night. I grew up in a family that was active in the local Legion. So I was respectful to everything and stood and clapped and everything. When it was all over, I got talking to the guy beside me. Came up that I was Canadian and he was just dumbfounded that I would show that level of respect to their military. My response was simple, I am in your country. If you were in mine I would hope you'd show the same level of respect since we are on the same side.


----------



## cjbcam

Ok just asked two of my daughters if they call hoodies bunnyhugs at school. They said yes everyone does. I thought it was just me still calling them bunnyhugs from all the responses on here lol. I don't know how to post it but there's a really funny video on Saskatchewan lingo on YouTube.


----------



## YZFMoose

cjbcam said:


> Ok just asked two of my daughters if they call hoodies bunnyhugs at school. They said yes everyone does. I thought it was just me still calling them bunnyhugs from all the responses on here lol. I don't know how to post it but there's a really funny video on Saskatchewan lingo on YouTube.







Is this it? One of the first things that popped up when I googled Saskatchewan Lingo on youtube


----------



## FelisLachesis

chartle said:


> Come to Pittsburgh, at most places there is malt vinegar for your fries* and if you ask for pop well they ask you what kind of pop and will say we have Coke Products or they will say we have Pepsi products.
> 
> Not sure what you mean with the iced tea, I'm assuming you don't want Sweet tea, we don't have sweet tea.
> 
> * If you go  the Original Hot Dog shop don't ask for the large unless you have about 8 people. Attached is a medium.



Oh my goodness The O! I miss that place. The fries are sooooo good, and I actually don't like French Fries!

My fondest memory of Da Burgh is my first day moving there. I was actually moving to McKeesport. This was before everyone had a smart phone and a GPS riveted to their palm. I'm looking for the main road of the city, Versailles Ave. I can't find it, so I pull over. I ask someone "excuse me, where's [ver-SAI] Avenue?" speaking like the French town where the treaty to end WWI was signed. The guy looked at me like I was from outer space! "Oh, you mean [vir-SALES] Avenue?" I had to ponder a moment before I realized he was right.


----------



## Lesverts

FelisLachesis said:


> Oh my goodness The O! I miss that place. The fries are sooooo good, and I actually don't like French Fries!
> 
> My fondest memory of Da Burgh is my first day moving there. I was actually moving to McKeesport. This was before everyone had a smart phone and a GPS riveted to their palm. I'm looking for the main road of the city, Versailles Ave. I can't find it, so I pull over. I ask someone "excuse me, where's [ver-SAI] Avenue?" speaking like the French town where the treaty to end WWI was signed. The guy looked at me like I was from outer space! "Oh, you mean [vir-SALES] Avenue?" I had to ponder a moment before I realized he was right.



Haha we have one of those were I live too. Dalhousie. Properly it is pronouced Del-house-e, people in these parts say D-A-lou-see


----------



## chartle

FelisLachesis said:


> Oh my goodness The O! I miss that place. The fries are sooooo good, and I actually don't like French Fries!
> 
> My fondest memory of Da Burgh is my first day moving there. I was actually moving to McKeesport. This was before everyone had a smart phone and a GPS riveted to their palm. I'm looking for the main road of the city, Versailles Ave. I can't find it, so I pull over. I ask someone "excuse me, where's [ver-SAI] Avenue?" speaking like the French town where the treaty to end WWI was signed. The guy looked at me like I was from outer space! "Oh, you mean [vir-SALES] Avenue?" I had to ponder a moment before I realized he was right.



If you haven't already you should subscribe to Pittsburgh Dad on YouTube. He can fit more Pgh references in in a 4 minute video than there are bridges in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Cdn Gal

bankr63 said:


> Oh, Gina's reminds me of another one.
> 
> Listening to the morning traffic report on the radio in Orlando, I noted that several stations would talk about a "crash" on the I-4 or wherever.  In my neck of Canada we have "accidents" (because obviously you wouldn't do it on purpose).  So much more civilised...


Soo true!!!  I never thought of that!!


----------



## Tanooki

My son eats his chicken nuggets with honey, no, not honey-mustard, plain honey, which is very frequent here (Québec). We got many raised eyebrows and questions from the servers whenever we asked for it (what's he gonna do with that?) but they usually end up saying "hmmm, that must taste good!" 
And I always thought washrooms was a nicer way to say bathrooms (especially since there are no baths there!) so it never occurred to me that it might be regional. Then again, English is a 2nd language to me... 
My american friends have a blast with our coloured money 
And I also don't believe american cheese is real cheese!


----------



## FelisLachesis

chartle said:


> If you haven't already you should subscribe to Pittsburgh Dad on YouTube. He can fit more Pgh references in in a 4 minute video than there are bridges in Pittsburgh.



Djeet yet? Nah? Imma go t'Gian-iggl n getta sammich, an Ahrn, n'at. What yinz want?


----------



## chartle

Tanooki said:


> My son eats his chicken nuggets with honey, no, not honey-mustard, plain honey, which is very frequent here (Québec). We got many raised eyebrows and questions from the servers whenever we asked for it (what's he



Honey was or still is one of the original "sauces" for McNuggets.


----------



## chartle

FelisLachesis said:


> Djeet yet? Nah? Imma go t'Gian-iggl n getta sammich, an Ahrn, n'at. What yinz want?



Poser Jag off its Gian Iggl*s*


----------



## cjbcam

YZFMoose said:


> Is this it? One of the first things that popped up when I googled Saskatchewan Lingo on youtube



Yes.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Donald - my hero said:


> *AND if we say "public school" we mean up to grade 8 (usually) as opposed to the Catholic School board -- they think we mean we're not paying for our kids to go to some sort of private school.  I also get really confused when they talk about freshman, sophomore, junior??*



Not sure what you mean? We don't even have Catholic School boards in Manitoba. No one says "public school" here?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

CdnCarrie said:


> Not sure what you mean? We don't even have Catholic School boards in Manitoba. No one says "public school" here?



In Ontario, many communities have both public and Catholic elementary and secondary schools.  You have your choice in which to register your children.  Even non-Catholics can have their child attend a Catholic school if they so choose.

Both systems receive government funding from the Province.


----------



## merrick

Donald - my hero said:


> They list every single place they have EVER lived (from birth) if you ask where they're from.



Yes!  this cracks me up.  I spoke to a guy on the phone today for tech support who asked where I was calling from.  I asked where they were located since he was Mountain Standard Time... he replied "well, I am originally from Texas, moved to Oregon for school and now am working in Utah".  mine was a one-word answer.... 


candielips said:


> asked a CM in the store at POFQ if they had any gravol.



my son had a raging fever on our Disney holiday. I went to the little shop at the contemporary and asked for liquid Tylenol.  blank stare.  I was pretty sure it was not Canada-specific but when I explained medication, with a dropper for kids with a fever I was walked over to something called temporal I think...


Lesverts said:


> and a hate for Toronto.



I had this issue in Vancouver... everyone I met while staying with friends replied "oh, I am sorry" when I said I was from T.O.  I don't get the hate.  Vancouver was awesome, I used to live in the 'peg, love Montreal.... lots of great things about every place I have been in Canada!!!


CdnCarrie said:


> Not sure what you mean? We don't even have Catholic School boards in Manitoba. No one says "public school" here?


yes, because in Manitoba if you want to send your child to religious school, you have to pay for it.  in Ontario we indicate if we want our taxes to go to catholic board or public board. 

I have been caught apologizing when I have bumped into a chair at the coral reef... and all the CMs looked like I was nuts when I said "hey, what is with the water here??  it smells funny".  according to their name tags they are from all over but no one have noticed or heard complaints about stinky drinking water???  is it just me? 

as for my "fave" American expression, when you say thank you to someone and they reply with "uh huh".  like they are acknowledging your thanks. lol!

(edited cuz i sounded really cranky!!)


----------



## Diasmom

Stitch83 said:


> Back in November of 2012, when Fantasyland was doing soft open, I was there for morning EMH at 7 am.  I was wearing Cargo pants and a hoodie while drinking a LeFou's brew.  A cast member said to me "Isn't that cold?"  I looked at it and went "Yeah!?!" thinking wasn't it supposed to be? She asked me if that was ok and then I realized she was wearing her big heavy coat and shivering.  I smiled and said "I am from Canada, this is a September morning for me."  That made sense to her.  Lol.
> 
> Also, my brother likes to go in November and wander around in shorts.  He gets a kick out of the weird looks he gets.


This was my father 25 years ago when we went to Disney for New Year's Eve!   I remember being a teenager and some went by bundled up in winter clothes and my father is walking around in shorts.  Not from Canada but from Minnesota.  Constantly apologizing I bump into someone.  Maybe "Minnesota nice"?  Minnesota propaganda!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Minnesotans ARE nice. 

And I suspect that there are years where Minnesota and North Dakota get worse winters than Manitoba and Saskatchewan.  I know Buffalo can get a lot more snow than Toronto, which is just north of the lake, as opposed to Buffalo's southern locale.  The lake protects Toronto.


----------



## ccudmore

Saying that we pay a "Hydro bill". People in the US have no idea what that means.


----------



## Blackadder337

I asked a few cast members if they could guess where we were from based on our accent.  (We're from Southwest Ontario).  2 CM's gave me a similar answers.  They both would have figured we were from the Northern US, but they said that after me asking the question, they figured from Canada. I asked why and they said that apparently a lot of Canadians are desperate to prove that many of us don't say "aboot", "hoser" and "eh" all the time.


----------



## lorenni

As an American living in Toronto (which we love, thank you very much), raising a basically Canadian speaking child, my two cents:

American cheese = kraft singles ("processed cheese food stuff" per the label)
Mac and cheese = Kraft dinner
Restroom/bathroom = washroom (meanwhile we don't rest, bathe or wash in them!)
Hat/cap = toque
Z = zed (no American will know what you mean if you spell something out loud for them with a zed. Say Z or be doomed to repeating yourself)
I'm all set = no thank you 

"Regular" for coffee is very regional so just be specific. 

I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?


----------



## Donald - my hero

lorenni said:


> I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?



*Yup, if you ask me where I'm from it will be where i live right now. When we're anywhere (not just in the states -- even here since the country is so large and our community is relatively small) we will say "north-west of Toronto" and if people ask where exactly then we'll start to narrow it down a bit. I will only tell you where i was born, or went to school or was married and lived then --- if you ask me those specific questions.*


----------



## Aladora

lorenni said:


> Restroom/bathroom = washroom (meanwhile we don't rest, bathe or wash in them!)
> 
> I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?



I don't know about you but I wash my hands in a washroom! 

As for the answer to "where are you from?", I typically say Victoria, BC (where I live now) but if someone starts talking about Ontario, I will mention that I was born near TO and grew up in Ottawa.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, if you ask me where I'm from it will be where i live right now. When we're anywhere (not just in the states -- even here since the country is so large and our community is relatively small) we will say "north-west of Toronto" and if people ask where exactly then we'll start to narrow it down a bit. I will only tell you where i was born, or went to school or was married and lived then --- if you ask me those specific questions.*





lorenni said:


> I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?




Also something that people from Toronto will do if you say you are from Toronto is ask what apart as many people will say Toronto if the live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area basically Toronto and the suburbs including Hamilton). You're actually only from Toronto if you are from one of the flowing, Etobicoke, North York, Scarborough, Toronto, York and East York


----------



## lorenni

Aladora said:


> I don't know about you but I wash my hands in a washroom! .




Touché.


----------



## Applemomma

We had the "washroom" problem too...not good when your kid has their legs crossed in a panic! Got an even weirder look when I said "bathroom" then finally resorted to "the room where you keep your toilet!" (Did I mention the kid was getting desperate?)

The phrase that sets my teeth on edge, and it may be regional as well, is "on accident" instead of what I say, "by accident".

Also my friend that lives in Florida, though is from Ohio, claims only Canadians say "backyard" but I'm sure that can't be true!


----------



## Donald - my hero

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Also something that people from Toronto will do if you say you are from Toronto is ask what apart as many people will say Toronto if the live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area basically Toronto and the suburbs including Hamilton). You're actually only from Toronto if you are from one of the flowing, Etobicoke, North York, Scarborough, Toronto, York and East York


*And an interesting tid-bit here, i was born in Etobicoke and when we renewed our passports the clerk asked me if i wanted to change my birthplace to Toronto since Etobicoke has been technically (her words here not mine) "swallowed up by Toronto". I told her no thanks, I was born there, let's just leave that alone. Thought that was rather odd!!!!*


----------



## Uncranky Donald

I'm from CT and I gotta say there's a few things I don't understand here, but most are completely in line with my New England ways.
I would never bump into anyone and not say "I'm sorry" or "pardon".
I have NO idea what a "toque" is (aside from something my friends do in a circle) but I do ride a toboggan or a sled down the hills in the winter.
My grandmother will sometimes still call it a washroom, and in nicer places I will too.
Utensils I say all the time, but when out at a restaurant I will ask for silverware or a place setting.
Malt vinegar on fries, the more the better
Mustard on pretzels, even NYC carts have packets to grab, yes please!
Gravy on my fries, yes, with cheese, we call them Disco Fries 
I have _never_ in my life said the term "standing *on* line" it makes NO sense!!! I though for sure it was a Canadian thing cuz I have NO idea where it comes from, no one around my parts say it 

In essence, it seems I am in fact pretty Canadian. I hope you will all adopt me......eh?


----------



## FigmentSpark

Uncranky Donald said:


> I have NO idea what a "toque" is (aside from something my friends do in a circle) but I do ride a toboggan or a sled down the hills in the winter.



For what it's worth, it's pronounced "Tooque" with a real oo sound.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

FigmentSpark said:


> For what it's worth, it's pronounced "Tooque" with a real oo sound.



Lol!! Good to know


----------



## bankr63

Uncranky Donald said:


> Lol!! Good to know


Although apparently it will soon be legal to do one while wearing the other here in Canada...

So what do we all think of a Connecticut Yankee in Prince Trudeau's court?


----------



## Tanooki

FigmentSpark said:


> For what it's worth, it's pronounced "Tooque" with a real oo sound.


This is funny since in French we have both toque and tuque 
A tuque is the knitted hat you put on in the cold weather (so the one you pronounce tooque).
And a toque is a chef's hat (pronounced with an "o") 

When we're in the US, we always answer that we come from Montreal eventhough we live 30 minutes away because it's much simpler...


----------



## FigmentSpark

When I lived in Regina, I never even bothered saying what province I was from... just "about 100 miles north of Minot, ND".  Even then, some people didn't know where that was.


----------



## Lesverts

Asking for ketchup chips. I still remember the strange look I got at a 'bodega' in NYC when asking for ketchup chips.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Donald - my hero said:


> *And an interesting tid-bit here, i was born in Etobicoke and when we renewed our passports the clerk asked me if i wanted to change my birthplace to Toronto since Etobicoke has been technically (her words here not mine) "swallowed up by Toronto". I told her no thanks, I was born there, let's just leave that alone. Thought that was rather odd!!!!*


That's kind of odd as my passport says it was issued in Scarbrough although I was actually born in Toronto and lived there until I was about 10 or so and we moved one street north into East York.


----------



## pampam

Cdn Gal said:


> I love the fact that Americans generally know nothing about the geography or politics of Canada.  It's fun to show them Rick Mercer's report on 'Talking to Americans.'  Good times



I remember one trip to Florida, and when this person learned I was from Canada he asked me what Canadians thought of Americans.  Well!! That's a loaded question!  So I said that the Americans had a reputation of being aggressive.  
He said "then what are Canadians like".  
I said we are like "go away and leave us alone"
He said "Well, that's because we won the World Wars.  
I said "You never won the world wars"
"Yes we did".
"No, that was an allied effort"
"Well, we have never lost a war".
"Yes , you did lose a war"
"Well you can't count Viet Nam.  That wasn't a real war"
"I'm not counting Viet Nam".
"Well what war did we ever lose?"
"You lost the war of 1812"
"I never heard of it.  What happened?"
"The Americans invaded Canada"
"I never heard of it"
"Look it up.  The battle of Lundy's Lane, Queenston Heights. There's a lot of history"
"What happened?"
"We won"
"So then what happened"
"We said go away and leave us alone"


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

pampam said:


> I remember one trip to Florida, and when this person learned I was from Canada he asked me what Canadians thought of Americans.  Well!! That's a loaded question!  So I said that the Americans had a reputation of being aggressive.
> He said "then what are Canadians like".
> I said we are like "go away and leave us alone"
> He said "Well, that's because we won the World Wars.
> I said "You never won the world wars"
> "Yes we did".
> "No, that was an allied effort"
> "Well, we have never lost a war".
> "Yes , you did lose a war"
> "Well you can't count Viet Nam.  That wasn't a real war"
> "I'm not counting Viet Nam".
> "Well what war did we ever lose?"
> "You lost the war of 1812"
> "I never heard of it.  What happened?"
> "The Americans invaded Canada"
> "I never heard of it"
> "Look it up.  The battle of Lundy's Lane, Queenston Heights. There's a lot of history"
> "What happened?"
> "We won"
> "So then what happened"
> "We said go away and leave us alone"


Technically neither side actually won the war of 1812 as all sized property from both sides was returned. However it was a victory for Canad/ Britain as we repelled an attack from the Americans plus put up a good offensive too with setting fire to the white house and the US capitol building. The americas accuse of of committing an act of terrorism during it though when the powder magazine at fort york was blown up it killed a large number of the american forces and the shockwave from it was felt in Niagara and Kingston where it rattled windows.


----------



## pampam

Yes, EastYorkDisneyFan, there is a lot of truth in what you say.  I have since learned that the Americans don' t consider it a loss since Canada was not established as a country at that point.  They were fighting the British and the fight continued into 1814 when they "fought the bloody 
British" as the song goes, they won and the last is history.  I just thought it amusing that he had never heard about it, when it is such a large part of our history, and I found it funny how the conversation went a full circle.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

pampam said:


> Yes, EastYorkDisneyFan, there is a lot of truth in what you say.  I have since learned that the Americans don' t consider it a loss since Canada was not established as a country at that point.  They were fighting the British and the fight continued into 1814 when they "fought the bloody
> British" as the song goes, they won and the last is history.  I just thought it amusing that he had never heard about it, when it is such a large part of our history, and I found it funny how the conversation went a full circle.


I think it comes down to the don't teach that part of their history in school down there. They teach them about the Civil war and then skip to World war 1 and 2.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Applemomma said:


> We had the "washroom" problem too...not good when your kid has their legs crossed in a panic! Got an even weirder look when I said "bathroom" then finally resorted to "the room where you keep your toilet!" (Did I mention the kid was getting desperate?)
> 
> The phrase that sets my teeth on edge, and it may be regional as well, is "on accident" instead of what I say, "by accident".
> 
> Also my friend that lives in Florida, though is from Ohio, claims only Canadians say "backyard" but I'm sure that can't be true!





Uncranky Donald said:


> I'm from CT and I gotta say there's a few things I don't understand here, but most are completely in line with my New England ways.
> I would never bump into anyone and not say "I'm sorry" or "pardon".
> I have NO idea what a "toque" is (aside from something my friends do in a circle) but I do ride a toboggan or a sled down the hills in the winter.
> My grandmother will sometimes still call it a washroom, and in nicer places I will too.
> Utensils I say all the time, but when out at a restaurant I will ask for silverware or a place setting.
> Malt vinegar on fries, the more the better
> Mustard on pretzels, even NYC carts have packets to grab, yes please!
> Gravy on my fries, yes, with cheese, we call them Disco Fries
> I have _never_ in my life said the term "standing *on* line" it makes NO sense!!! I though for sure it was a Canadian thing cuz I have NO idea where it comes from, no one around my parts say it
> 
> In essence, it seems I am in fact pretty Canadian. I hope you will all adopt me......eh?


Originally from Illinois (Ill-in-oy) and we do have backyards.
Yes, pardon me or I'm sorry should be expected.
My father said utensils which always made us chuckle in a fond way (and cry now that I don't get to hear it any more).
I also stand in line.

Sorry for being a butinsky on the Canadian board, loved the thread.

Side note as a recent transplant to Michigan, I recently found out I can listen to Canadian radio in my car.  I was pretty shocked that they were calling out commute delays because of construction (road and pipeline) in the middle of winter.  We don't do road work (in IL anyway) ever in the winter and very little if any pipeline work but it must be fairly common in Canada.?


----------



## Lesverts

The War of 1812 ended status quo ante bellum. Out of the 3 parties, the future Canada was the biggest loser



Alice Sr. said:


> Originally from Illinois (Ill-in-oy) and we do have backyards.
> Yes, pardon me or I'm sorry should be expected.
> My father said utensils which always made us chuckle in a fond way (and cry now that I don't get to hear it any more).
> I also stand in line.
> 
> Sorry for being a butinsky on the Canadian board, loved the thread.
> 
> Side note as a recent transplant to Michigan, I recently found out I can listen to Canadian radio in my car.  I was pretty shocked that they were calling out commute delays because of construction (road and pipeline) in the middle of winter.  We don't do road work (in IL anyway) ever in the winter and very little if any pipeline work but it must be fairly common in Canada.?



Not common, no. But unfortunately there have been some issues that resulted in the need to fix things in the shoulder season for construction. Generally you can see construction from April to early November. Especially towards Essex where you could be hearing radio. Also remember that southern Ontario is surrounded by water. We have a fairly moderate climate for our location.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Alice Sr. said:


> Originally from Illinois (Ill-in-oy) and we do have backyards.
> Yes, pardon me or I'm sorry should be expected.
> My father said utensils which always made us chuckle in a fond way (and cry now that I don't get to hear it any more).
> I also stand in line.
> 
> Sorry for being a butinsky on the Canadian board, loved the thread.
> 
> Side note as a recent transplant to Michigan, I recently found out I can listen to Canadian radio in my car.  I was pretty shocked that they were calling out commute delays because of construction (road and pipeline) in the middle of winter.  We don't do road work (in IL anyway) ever in the winter and very little if any pipeline work but it must be fairly common in Canada.?


*OOOh you're an honourary Canuck by virtue of your unnecessary apology  (not sure what this little dude is *supposed* to be, but i always figured that's a Canadian flag on his chest  )*
*What you might be hearing about when it comes to water related construction in the winter is the number of water main breaks we deal with due to frozen pipes!! Really not common to see much road construction during the winter, we refer to 2 seasons of road conditions "Winter & Construction" We have a LOT of construction on an on-going basis due to the fact that our roads are maintained thru taxes on fuel & licenses and it doesn't help that winter plays havoc on the roads! *


----------



## morrik5

CdnCarrie said:


> Not sure what you mean? We don't even have Catholic School boards in Manitoba. No one says "public school" here?


We have public school boards and Catholic school boards in Ontario and you designate which you want your school taxes to be paid to. We have JK and SK (junior kindergarten age 4 and senior kindergarten age 5) and senior public is grades 7 & 8. At one time you most likely would go to a separate school for senior public but in the recent decade or less schools have been reverting to JK - 8.


----------



## morrik5

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, last trip we were on the ferry from MK to Fort Wilderness with a family from New York city and their 20 year old daughter could not wrap her head around the fact that our flight to Orlando was actually 10 minutes shorter than their flight from La Guardia ! "but you live in Canada??" I said yes, close to Toronto -- blank stare ... "But isn't that still in Canada?" WOW! Tell them how large our provinces are and they are dumbfounded. *
> 
> *I also continue to be amazed by the fact that they don't understand how we know anything about TV, movies & music. When we tell them that since we live so close to the border we actually watch some shows from Buffalo -- some rather quizzical looks.*
> 
> ***** Yes, i realize this is a generalization and that not all Americans are so unaware of our country but it is still there. *


People from the US who believe it is always cold in Canada don't stop to think that Toronto is about the same distance north as Boston.


----------



## CdnCarrie

pampam said:


> I remember one trip to Florida, and when this person learned I was from Canada he asked me what Canadians thought of Americans.  Well!! That's a loaded question!  So I said that the Americans had a reputation of being aggressive.
> He said "then what are Canadians like".
> I said we are like "go away and leave us alone"
> He said "Well, that's because we won the World Wars.
> I said "You never won the world wars"
> "Yes we did".
> "No, that was an allied effort"
> "Well, we have never lost a war".
> "Yes , you did lose a war"
> "Well you can't count Viet Nam.  That wasn't a real war"
> "I'm not counting Viet Nam".
> "Well what war did we ever lose?"
> "You lost the war of 1812"
> "I never heard of it.  What happened?"
> "The Americans invaded Canada"
> "I never heard of it"
> "Look it up.  The battle of Lundy's Lane, Queenston Heights. There's a lot of history"
> "What happened?"
> "We won"
> "So then what happened"
> "We said go away and leave us alone"



OMG that is hilarious! Why do Americans think they US won WW1 and WW11 single handedly?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Blackadder337 said:


> I asked a few cast members if they could guess where we were from based on our accent.  (We're from Southwest Ontario).  2 CM's gave me a similar answers.  They both would have figured we were from the Northern US, but they said that after me asking the question, they figured from Canada. *I asked why and they said that apparently a lot of Canadians are desperate to prove that many of us don't say "aboot", "hoser" and "eh" all the time.*



While I don't think I say aboot I am pretty big on eh and most of my friends are hosers. Bob and Doug are my heros - I am the Canadian stereotype. And proud of it!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Alice Sr. said:


> Originally from Illinois (Ill-in-oy) and *we do have backyards.*
> Yes, pardon me or I'm sorry should be expected.
> My father said utensils which always made us chuckle in a fond way (and cry now that I don't get to hear it any more).
> I also stand in line.



LOL, I just noticed where this was quoted from...what else would I call the space behind my house??!! I too have a backyard


----------



## iZon

I asked my American friends (who work at Disney) while we were eating at EPCOT if they needed any serviettes. They had no idea what that meant. Also tried explaining milk in bags to them.


----------



## Cdn Gal

lorenni said:


> As an American living in Toronto (which we love, thank you very much), raising a basically Canadian speaking child, my two cents:
> 
> American cheese = kraft singles ("processed cheese food stuff" per the label)
> Mac and cheese = Kraft dinner
> Restroom/bathroom = washroom (meanwhile we don't rest, bathe or wash in them!)
> Hat/cap = toque
> Z = zed (no American will know what you mean if you spell something out loud for them with a zed. Say Z or be doomed to repeating yourself)
> I'm all set = no thank you
> 
> "Regular" for coffee is very regional so just be specific.
> 
> I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?


wow!  Thank you for the explanation of American Cheese!  Who knew??


----------



## Cdn Gal

pampam said:


> I remember one trip to Florida, and when this person learned I was from Canada he asked me what Canadians thought of Americans.  Well!! That's a loaded question!  So I said that the Americans had a reputation of being aggressive.
> He said "then what are Canadians like".
> I said we are like "go away and leave us alone"
> He said "Well, that's because we won the World Wars.
> I said "You never won the world wars"
> "Yes we did".
> "No, that was an allied effort"
> "Well, we have never lost a war".
> "Yes , you did lose a war"
> "Well you can't count Viet Nam.  That wasn't a real war"
> "I'm not counting Viet Nam".
> "Well what war did we ever lose?"
> "You lost the war of 1812"
> "I never heard of it.  What happened?"
> "The Americans invaded Canada"
> "I never heard of it"
> "Look it up.  The battle of Lundy's Lane, Queenston Heights. There's a lot of history"
> "What happened?"
> "We won"
> "So then what happened"
> "We said go away and leave us alone"


lol


----------



## Cdn Gal

We also say 'decks' and more and more American's say 'Lanai,' which is basically the same thing except in Hawaiian.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Cdn Gal said:


> We also say 'decks' and more and more American's say 'Lanai,' which is basically the same thing except in Hawaiian.


When someone says Lani I always picture a screened in patio rather then a deck.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

More of an accent thing, but I had a lot of trouble when I was working at WDW last summer with the word 'bag'. Was a lot of confusion when asking a guest to take off her backpack and put it on the floor of a ride. I guess we say it more as "b-eh-g"? Americans tend to have a longer a (B-aaaah-g).
Other than that, I liked keener, runners, and give'r.


----------



## SaraMc

I usually take one trip a year with some american friends.   They have got used to some of the terms and laugh at me and how I say "Out".   
Words that they have gone.  wait a minute, your speaking Canadian at me have been:

Pogo Sticks ( the food, they call them corn dogs)
Washroom
how many times I say sorry


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

I still remember the first time I was in WDW sol I had come out of DAK for the day and I was stopping at the gift shop just outside the park on my way to the bus station as I replied when I saw it that I had forgotten sun screen. It was in February the CM at the shop had on a winter jacket and I just had on a hoodie and a tshirt, I still had pants ion as I had only been there for a little bit after getting off my flight and didn't have my bags when i went out to the park. Anyway the commented about me being cold and then when i told them what temperature it was back home then they said "yeah that would be cold."


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This past trip we flew down a day early to miss a freezing rain storm ... "what kind of storm is that??"*


----------



## Starr_DJ

A few years ago I crossed the border into Detroit, Mi.  The customs officer on the US side asked me to tell him what my license plate was.  At the time it had a Z in it, which I pronounced "Zed".  The customs officer immediately said "Why is it Zed, not Zee?" and proceeded to spend the next 10 minutes grilling me about the Canadian alphabet.  After a while I was just thinking "I don't know, just please let me go!".  Not a good way to start a day, but makes for a good story!


----------



## BearInWoods

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Does anybody in Canada really understand what American cheese it? Is it like a Kraft single, or is it cheap cheddar or something? I can't ever seem to get this right in my brain



haha, it's processed cheese (aka. kraft single).


----------



## DisneyHereWeComeAgain

hdrolfe said:


> We got strange looks on our first trip end of January when we were swimming. I think there was one other kid in the pool. Everyone else was walking around in sweaters and coats. The pools are heated for goodness sake!



We got strange looks and a few comments of you must be Canadian for wearing shorts and flip flops in January on one trip a few years ago.


----------



## Micharlotte

Lesverts said:


> Haha we have one of those were I live too. Dalhousie. Properly it is pronouced Del-house-e, people in these parts say D-A-lou-see


I think we live in the same city! Only people from here know that one.


----------



## gryffindors

I've been chuckling all the way through this thread (and am very happy to see some fellow East Coasters/East Coast-isms)


----------



## sk8jdgca

elaine amj said:


> I get excited when I head down south because I can get unsweetened iced tea. Not a thing here in Canada at all! Although I have to say - I do like the pop-like pre-sweetened iced tea found in Canada. It is not the same as sweet tea though - totally different taste as they don't use real brewed tea.


You can get unsweetened ice tea at Starbucks in Canada, you just have to ask for no sweetener. Davids tea has it also.


----------



## Jenna5

Z = Zed  I still laugh when I think of the time when my friend (an East Coast American) asked me why we say 'Zed'...and my other friend, a Canadian, jumped in and said, "No, dear.  Why do YOU say zee?"  

Or this classic:
American friend: "We should be like Canada, and just be one state"
Me: "There is so much wrong with that sentence that I don't know where to begin.  One, we are not 'states' but provinces and territories..."
American friend (interrupts): "Yeah, that confuses me!"
Me: "That is such an American thing to say."


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

gryffindors said:


> I've been chuckling all the way through this thread (and am very happy to see some fellow East Coasters/East Coast-isms)



When I left Nova Scotia for Toronto 15 years ago I always got ribbed for calling bags 'Sobeys Bags'.  Also - in Ontario they call turnips 'Rutabegas' which I had never heard of before (cause we eat a lot of turnip down east).  And they never believed me that the peanut came on top of Squirrel Peanut Butter, not Skippy like in Ontario.  Deep fried pepperoni is just a mystery here (in fact there is no good pepperoni culture up here) and one can't explain what a Donair is....they have these Gyro things....  And a 24 is a case, while a case is....I don't even know.  They don't know what dulse is (and might swallow it if introduced).  And scallops....these are a giant mystery.....    Funny regional differences


Oh one other thing - people out west call Ontario 'Eastern Canada' but Maritimers and Newfoundlanders never think of Ontario as 'east'.  Ontario refers to 'Atlantic Canadians' but we never call ourselves that...just the area.  We're Maritimer's with our crazy cousins the Newfoundlanders across the strait


----------



## bgula

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> When I left Nova Scotia for Toronto 15 years ago I always got ribbed for calling bags 'Sobeys Bags'.  Also - in Ontario they call turnips 'Rutabegas' which I had never heard of before (cause we eat a lot of turnip down east).  And they never believed me that the peanut came on top of Squirrel Peanut Butter, not Skippy like in Ontario.  Deep fried pepperoni is just a mystery here (in fact there is no good pepperoni culture up here) and one can't explain what a Donair is....they have these Gyro things....  And a 24 is a case, while a case is....I don't even know.  They don't know what dulse is (and might swallow it if introduced).  And scallops....these are a giant mystery.....    Funny regional differences
> 
> 
> Oh one other thing - people out west call Ontario 'Eastern Canada' but Maritimers and Newfoundlanders never think of Ontario as 'east'.  Ontario refers to 'Atlantic Canadians' but we never call ourselves that...just the area.  We're Maritimer's with our crazy cousins the Newfoundlanders across the strait



I'm from Ontario and I used to eat turnips.  If you asked me what a rutabega was, I'd have no clue.
Maybe you should explain what a "dulse" and a "donair" is for those that don't know.  Not sure what you mean by "gyro things" as well...


----------



## Mike2023

We went to dinner down south once, probably and outback or something as we don't have them in Canada.  When the server took my drink order I asked for a Caesar.  The server stood silently for a min, then ask again, "sorry, what did you want to drink?"  I again said a Caesar... Once again he just stood there with a blank look on his face.  After a few more seconds of weird looks I remembered they don't have them in the US.  Oh, I guess you call it a Bloody Mary.  He responded with good, I was about to go ask the bar tender to blend you up a salad.....


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> When I left Nova Scotia for Toronto 15 years ago I always got ribbed for calling bags 'Sobeys Bags'.  Also - in Ontario they call turnips 'Rutabegas' which I had never heard of before (cause we eat a lot of turnip down east).  And they never believed me that the peanut came on top of Squirrel Peanut Butter, not Skippy like in Ontario.  Deep fried pepperoni is just a mystery here (in fact there is no good pepperoni culture up here) and one can't explain what a Donair is....they have these Gyro things....  And a 24 is a case, while a case is....I don't even know.  They don't know what dulse is (and might swallow it if introduced).  And scallops....these are a giant mystery.....    Funny regional differences
> 
> 
> Oh one other thing - people out west call Ontario 'Eastern Canada' but Maritimers and Newfoundlanders never think of Ontario as 'east'.  Ontario refers to 'Atlantic Canadians' but we never call ourselves that...just the area.  We're Maritimer's with our crazy cousins the Newfoundlanders across the strait





bgula said:


> I'm from Ontario and I used to eat turnips.  If you asked me what a rutabega was, I'd have no clue.
> Maybe you should explain what a "dulse" and a "donair" is for those that don't know.  Not sure what you mean by "gyro things" as well...



A rutabaga is a type of tunnip or squash they all kind of fall in the same vegetable family.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Mike2023 said:


> We went to dinner down south once, probably and outback or something as we don't have them in Canada.  When the server took my drink order I asked for a Caesar.  The server stood silently for a min, then ask again, "sorry, what did you want to drink?"  I again said a Caesar... Once again he just stood there with a blank look on his face.  After a few more seconds of weird looks I remembered they don't have them in the US.  Oh, I guess you call it a Bloody Mary.  He responded with good, I was about to go ask the bar tender to blend you up a salad.....


The Bloody Caesar is an invention in Canada  the main difference between it and bloody mary is that instead of tomato juice it calls for calmoto juice which is tomato juice mixed with clam juice.


----------



## bankr63

bgula said:


> I'm from Ontario and I used to eat turnips.  If you asked me what a rutabega was, I'd have no clue.
> Maybe you should explain what a "dulse" and a "donair" is for those that don't know.  Not sure what you mean by "gyro things" as well...


Gyro (pronounced Hero) is the Greek word for what the Lebanese call donair.  Roughly the same thing.  I have always thought that it was also where the American term Hero for a submarine sandwich evolved from (but have no proof).

Dulse is a seaweed snack that only Maritimers have the genetic code to enjoy.    But then get them lubed enough and they'll even kiss a cod.

And does anyone else ever have this vision of a bunch of marketing types sitting around a US boardroom somewhere, rolling on the floor in laughter?  "... and then, after we squeezed the clams, (guffaw) we mixed the leftover extract juice into some tomato juice (snort) and shipped it off to Canadians (haw).  And don't they just love the stuff (Ha, Ha)!  We can't ship them enough of this stuff (harharharhaaaaa....)!!!"

A little OT, but perhaps this has been going on for a long time...


----------



## Mike2023

bankr63 said:


> Gyro (pronounced Hero) is the Greek word for what the Lebanese call donair. Roughly the same thing. I have always thought that it was also where the American term Hero for a submarine sandwich evolved from (but have no proof).



Are you sure its pronounced "hero"? I'm pretty sure its pronounced "yearo".  No H sound. Most people say "guyro" and that's not even close. lol


----------



## bankr63

Mike2023 said:


> Are you sure its pronounced "hero"? I'm pretty sure its pronounced "yearo".  No H sound. Most people say "guyro" and that's not even close. lol


Either probably works.  It is a very soft consonant at the beginning, just a wisp of air.  When my Greek friends say it, I would describe it as a soft 'h' but it could as easily be a soft 'y'.  Effectively if comes out sounding as much like 'ear-o' when they say it.  Interestingly if you translate the term back into Greek from the English, it suggests the word for 'around' which probably describes both the soft sounding word for food and the hard g like in gyroscope.


----------



## pooh'smate

We have an authentic Greek restaurant here and the owners who immigrated here call it "yearo". They even have commercials joking that it is yearo not guyro.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> The Bloody Caesar is an invention in Canada the main difference between it and bloody mary is that instead of tomato juice it calls for calmoto juice which is tomato juice mixed with clam juice.



Cesaers are my beverage of choice.  When I do travel to the US, I will order them...but they are not nearly as good as our Canadian version...I also have to add a little water to it sometimes as the tomato juice is a little thicker than my liking.  But I will still enjoy them though!!! lol


----------



## kiford

bgula said:


> 'm from Ontario and I used to eat turnips. If you asked me what a rutabega was, I'd have no clue.



A rutabaga (aka swede) is yellow and brown/dark purply and, when cooked, turns orange. A turnip is smaller and is white and purple and when cooked stays white or somewhat translucent. They're both from the same family. I argued with my mother about this for years. She insisted that what she served was turnip (it was rutabaga). Turnip has a somewhat milder flavour than rutabaga. I despise rutabaga but I like turnip. My father who is from England knew that it was rutabaga not turnip as what he ate in England was the white and purple root and they called it turnip - he gave up years before I was born trying to convince my mother that the orange thing was a rutabaga. Funny thing is, she was from Ontario.


----------



## Aladora

kiford said:


> A rutabaga (aka swede) is yellow and brown/dark purply and, when cooked, turns orange. A turnip is smaller and is white and purple and when cooked stays white or somewhat translucent. They're both from the same family. I argued with my mother about this for years. She insisted that what she served was turnip (it was rutabaga). Turnip has a somewhat milder flavour than rutabaga. I despise rutabaga but I like turnip. My father who is from England knew that it was rutabaga not turnip as what he ate in England was the white and purple root and they called it turnip - he gave up years before I was born trying to convince my mother that the orange thing was a rutabaga. Funny thing is, she was from Ontario.



The confusion comes mostly because the term "swede" comes from "Swedish Turnip" and the word "rutabaga" comes from the old Swedish word "rotabagge" meaning "root"+"bag".


(I love word etymology and food history!)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> The confusion comes mostly because the term "swede" comes from "Swedish Turnip" and the word "rutabaga" comes from the old Swedish word "rotabagge" meaning "root"+"bag".



You sound exactly like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory!!!!  We love useless trivia in our household too.  Our oldest boy loves to tell us useless trivia.  It is quirky, small talk that makes people give you strange looks but makes them go hmmmm...interesting lol


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

I read most of this thread now and it's pretty funny  I haven't noticed the little things, to me USA/Canada is so similar most of the time I don't notice anything, but when I read this thread... oh yeah I guess THAT happens! lol
I just don't get Canadians being "hot" down in Florida from November to March.... While it's true there is no snow in Florida, I have been freezing down there during the winter and usually won't swim.  Even if it's heated 
To me 14 degrees high (mid 50's which we often experienced in January in FL) is far from "balmy".  In fact we've had temps in the mid 50's most of the winter here in SW Ontario this year.  I guess it just depends.  For me Florida is hot in the summer.  In the winter it's just warm and often down right cool.  I guess I'm not a true Canadian... eh?


----------



## bankr63

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I guess I'm not a true Canadian... eh?



Nope, the true Canadians are easy to spot at the beach.  We are the half-dozen people frolicking in the waves at Siesta Key while the locals walk the beach with their parkas on....


----------



## Donald - my hero

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I read most of this thread now and it's pretty funny  I haven't noticed the little things, to me USA/Canada is so similar most of the time I don't notice anything, but when I read this thread... oh yeah I guess THAT happens! lol
> I just don't get Canadians being "hot" down in Florida from November to March.... While it's true there is no snow in Florida, I have been freezing down there during the winter and usually won't swim.  Even if it's heated
> To me 14 degrees high (mid 50's which we often experienced in January in FL) is far from "balmy".  In fact we've had temps in the mid 50's most of the winter here in SW Ontario this year.  I guess it just depends.  For me Florida is hot in the summer.  In the winter it's just warm and often down right cool.  I guess I'm not a true Canadian... eh?


*Where exactly are you in SW Ontario??? While we didn't have as much snow as some other years i had to dig out the long undies MANY days!  Yes we had a few spikes in temps but there were also a several stretches of -20's*

*We were in Florida for 3 weeks mid jan- early feb and didn't need to dig out the car when we returned to Toronto but by the time we drove north of the escarpment  we found it!*


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Donald - my hero said:


> *Where exactly are you in SW Ontario??? While we didn't have as much snow as some other years i had to dig out the long undies MANY days!  Yes we had a few spikes in temps but there were also a several stretches of -20's*
> 
> *We were in Florida for 3 weeks mid jan- early feb and didn't need to dig out the car when we returned to Toronto but by the time we drove north of the escarpment  we found it!*


 then April wasn't so nice... no

London - we were above 0 most of winter, but had a very cold couple of weeks with a lot of snow in January.  March break was cold too, I remember that.

We lucked out because we were down in the Caribbean when we had the coldest week here and snow in January 
Overall I think it was a very mild winter with not a lot of snow.
Regardless of how mild or cold the winter is here though I always find Florida to be on the cooler side in January.  Not so much Miami area, but Orlando... yes.


----------



## Aladora

Pumpkin1172 said:


> You sound exactly like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory!!!!  We love useless trivia in our household too.  Our oldest boy loves to tell us useless trivia.  It is quirky, small talk that makes people give you strange looks but makes them go hmmmm...interesting lol



Let's put it this way...between my quirks and my husband's quirks it is 100% unsurprising that our son is autistic.


----------



## Aladora

I meant to post this for anyone who is interested in food history.

My absolute favourite book in the world is Margaret Visser's "Much Depends on Dinner."

She takes the ingredients for a fairly simple meal and dedicates a chapter to each one.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> To me 14 degrees high (mid 50's which we often experienced in January in FL) is far from "balmy".


That's spring weather in Toronto or at least late spring early summer. But we have some crazy extremes with temperature. It gets as cold as -30C in the winter all the way up to plus 30C in the summer. it sometimes feels colder or warmer depending on the windchill or humidity.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> That's spring weather in Toronto or at least late spring early summer. But we have some crazy extremes with temperature. It gets as cold as -30C in the winter all the way up to plus 30C in the summer. it sometimes feels colder or warmer depending on the windchill or humidity.



Yes usually spring weather.. but this winter past it was often the high... it was weird.. 
It's usually a few degrees warmer in London than Toronto, especially lately. My parents live in Toronto and we joke they should move "south" to London for the hotter weather, haha. Some days we were warmer by about 6-8 degrees, so odd.
I agree about temp extremes though, some days during the winter it gets so low, then up again. 
Last week here we had temps +32 and even +34 feeling like 40 with the humidity. It's often our summer days, way too hot. I remember coming back from FL late August last year, kind of had enough with the heat down there - came back to exact same thing home  A week later, 20. 
Totally agree about the extremes, welcome to Canada!
Love Toronto by the way


----------



## mort1331

The east coast Donair, the main difference is the fries that are in there. From Quebec you get to dip you fries in Mayo, yum, i mix mayo with ketchup and dip. And when living in the west we called the 2-4 a flat of beer. Took just a weekend to get used to that. Plus getting offsales. Beer to go home with after the bar closed. Ahh youth days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> The east coast Donair, the main difference is the fries that are in there. From Quebec you get to dip you fries in Mayo, yum, i mix mayo with ketchup and dip. And when living in the west we called the 2-4 a flat of beer. Took just a weekend to get used to that. Plus getting offsales. Beer to go home with after the bar closed. Ahh youth days.


*The joke that circulates every spring around here about Victoria Day weekend*

*In your 20's it's the May 2-4 weekend*
*in your 40's it's the May 2 x 4 weekend so you can build a nice deck to drink the much nicer brews!*


----------



## disneybree

When people are disgusted that I mix ketchup and mayo together. Or when they don't understand my French Canadian accent so sometimes I throw french words like "genre" and "ah bon"

Also when I go to the France pavillion every CM looks at me weird for my Québec accent and they act so surprised


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if i mentioned this earlier or not but it does fall in line with a few comments I've had recently while wandering around with my 150 regalia (haven't had the nerve to wear my button from EPCOT yet, maybe tomorrow). We've noticed more visitors due to the value of our dollar and several have mentioned they think it's odd that I'm proudly displaying my buttons early?!?!*

*ANYWHO, we were in Disney a few weeks after the soldier was shot on Parliament Hill till the day before Remembrance Day and we chose to wear our poppies everyday, fastened to our shirts with the CDN flag in the middle. It sparked many conversations  that usually started with "why are you wearing a rose?" Once i said what it was and why we were wearing them almost every single person was aware of the shooting and expressed sympathy. There were also many conversations i had to walk away from once they escalated into the "it wouldn't happen if more people had guns to stop him" They also couldn't understand why we observe November 11th -- didn't grasp the significance of honouring fallen soldiers and the end of a war.*

*We wished we had brought more poppies with us though because all of the CMs in the Canada Pavilion wanted one!*


----------



## bankr63

Donald - my hero said:


> *They also couldn't understand why we observe November 11th -- didn't grasp the significance of honouring fallen soldiers and the end of a war.*


Not sure why they wouldn't.  Nov 11 is Veteran's Day in the US.  Different name, same date, same ideal.


----------



## CdnCarrie

bankr63 said:


> Not sure why they wouldn't.  Nov 11 is Veteran's Day in the US.  Different name, same date, same ideal.



Really. I was told by several posters on here that Veteran's Day is not considered a solemn day of remembrance in the USA but as a day for thanking currently serving members. Memorial Day was for remembrance of past wars.
Do you do services and wear poppies on both days? Or what is the difference? We only have the one day - Nov 11.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CdnCarrie said:


> Really. I was told by several posters on here that Veteran's Day is not considered a solemn day of remembrance in the USA but as a day for thanking currently serving members. Memorial Day was for remembrance of past wars.
> Do you do services and wear poppies on both days? Or what is the difference? We only have the one day - Nov 11.


*YUP, this! We honour both past and current serving  on Remembrance Day .. we don't have Memorial Day.  We were actually quite surprised to learn they thank those serving on a day that marks the end of a war and honour those who died in that war on a different day. I learned this past November that the first poppies were worn in New York days before the armistice agreement was even signed because a woman had read & been touched by the Poem In Flanders Fields -- John McCrae was born in Guelph (my hometown!) and this info was released while getting the museum ready for the 150th.*
*<stepping down from my history lesson>*

*There does tend to be a bit of confusion with some of my American friends because Memorial Day falls around the same time as Victoria Day giving way to some years having a long weekend for both countries. *


----------



## bankr63

CdnCarrie said:


> Really. I was told by several posters on here that Veteran's Day is not considered a solemn day of remembrance in the USA but as a day for thanking currently serving members. Memorial Day was for remembrance of past wars.
> Do you do services and wear poppies on both days? Or what is the difference? We only have the one day - Nov 11.


Not sure I see the difference.  I live in Ottawa, and the most important part of the ceremonies here is thanking and honoring the veterans of past wars.  More so the Korean and Afghanistan vets now as the ranks of WWII veterans is greatly diminished.  We honour both the dead and living, but the living are the ones we look to to educate us.  Yes, we only have one day here in Canada to do both, where the Americans actually have two.  We are often in the US for Veterans/Remembrance Day, and I have bought "poppies" (quite different from our Canadian poppies) in respect to the sacrifices of our allies in the US.  Any day that honors our war dead or war survivors is good.  And good on our neighbors to the south for actually having more days to this cause than we do in the North.


----------



## Lexx1214

disneybree said:


> When people are disgusted that I mix ketchup and mayo together. Or when they don't understand my French Canadian accent so sometimes I throw french words like "genre" and "ah bon"
> 
> Also when I go to the France pavillion every CM looks at me weird for my Québec accent and they act so surprised



We live in Ottawa and are fluently bilingual. My family is French, Scottish, and Italian so I know a little Italian too. When we speak English, French gets thrown in and when we speak French, the English slips out. At home it's considered very normal, but down south we get funny looks like we are suddenly speaking in tongues. It makes me laugh a little when we perfectly pronounce words on a French or Italian menu and the servers applaude us like we've accomplished some incredible feat.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Americans are always intrigued by our money -- even more so now that the bills are plasticy and have the see-thru strip. We carried around a loonie or toonie last trip to show anyone who seemed interested (side note -- too much CDN coinage sets off the metal detectors but theirs didn't )*

*To add to the confusion there is CDN Tire money -- if you didn't see this week's flyer or didn't pay any attention to the front of it you might have missed the fact that they produced a limited edition 10 cent *bill* -- no purchase necessary, 1 per customer. We expected them to be gone by today but they still had scads at every cash! Look and feel much like the 50's*
* *


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

bankr63 said:


> Not sure I see the difference.  I live in Ottawa, and the most important part of the ceremonies here is thanking and honoring the veterans of past wars.  More so the Korean and Afghanistan vets now as the ranks of WWII veterans is greatly diminished.  We honour both the dead and living, but the living are the ones we look to to educate us.  Yes, we only have one day here in Canada to do both, where the Americans actually have two.  We are often in the US for Veterans/Remembrance Day, and I have bought "poppies" (quite different from our Canadian poppies) in respect to the sacrifices of our allies in the US.  Any day that honors our war dead or war survivors is good.  And good on our neighbors to the south for actually having more days to this cause than we do in the North.


All of our remembrance day ceremonies mirror those of the UK and other commonwealth countries. We take it as a point to not to just remember those that died or those that still live but to make a point that it dose't happen again. We also take two minutes of silence at 11 as that was the time that the armistice that ended World War 1 took place. Our Remembrance day ceremonies are also somewhat religious alos as we have a chaplain , priest or some other religious leader conduct a prayer during the act of remembrance.


----------



## Aimee_Jane83

My dad is pretty funny when we go to Disneyland. For some reason he has a shirt that says "Captain Canada" on it with a big Maple Leaf. He packs it only when we go to Disneyland as he for some reason always gets people or characters to stop and talk to him or ask him about being Canadian and his newfie accent.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Popping in to thank you all for this enjoyable thread.    I had to go on a business trip to Grand Forks, North Dakota, and took advantage to visit Winnipeg after the work week.  Two of my coworkers joined me, and the bonus was that we were able to be in Canada to help celebrate Canada Day for your 150th celebration!!  We first went to the Royal Canadian Mint and bought some commemorative coins, including your Loonie that debuted on Saturday and also including your glow in the dark Toonie!  There were so many people there to get the coins.  We also went to the Grand Forks area, and spent a good part of the day there.  On Sunday, we went to Assiniboine Park and Zoo. I loved the polar bear exhibit, and learned a bit about Churchill, so had to Google it when I got home.  I learned something about Canada, and now I want to learn more about your beautiful country.  I've been to Victoria & Steveston, BC, and now Winnipeg, Manitoba.  There is so much more to see, and it's not so far out of my realm of possibility that I had thought before.

Thanks to this thread I knew what a Caesar was, and drank one. It was good!  I already knew about washroom, because we use it here, but also say bathroom and restroom, lol, depending on our mood I guess.  We also had poutine a couple of times, but by the end of Saturday were looking for salads, lol.  We also didn't realize how late it was because it gets dark by 8pm in Los Angeles, and around 10:30 or so in Grand Forks & Winnipeg.

So, here are some of my own responses to your posts.  



CdnCarrie said:


> Washroom. They don't tend to use that word. I have asked where the washroom is an got odd looks. I was in a store in Disney Springs last year and ask a young guy where the nearest washroom was and he didn't know what I meant. I try to remember to use bathroom but it's such a habit.
> 
> Snow days. Winnipeg doesn't get them. The last one was 20 years ago. Rural areas do but not Winnipeg due to our terrain, snow plows, etc.
> We had supper in Japan at Epcot and shared a table with a nice family from the East Coast. She asked how many snow days we had yet and was flabbergasted that we don't get them.


Loved your city.  We stayed at a Best Western Plus off of Pembina Hwy (near Pony Corral), and our last breakfast was at Stellas on the rooftop - really enjoyed it.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Ask for vinegar for fries .... forget where i am and asked for pop... ask for ice tea and make that stupid "aaak no sugar" face. I'm sure there's more but those 3 happen often!*
> 
> *What they say that drives hubby batty??? "Where you AT?" *
> *What they say that drives me batty?? They list every single place they have EVER lived (from birth) if you ask where they're from.*


We had fish & chips, and my coworker had never had vinegar on her fries before.  She loved them and after that had to have vinegar on her fries.  ha ha  Every time someone asked where we were from one of my coworkers said she was from Texas, but lived in Grand Forks, ND.  Everytime she said that I thought of this thread. 



Sue M said:


> Go into a bar and ask for a Ceasar!  Don't know what they are.


I had one at a restaurant at The Forks in Winnipeg because of your post. It was so good!  We have had shrimp cocktails using Clamato sauce, but never in a Bloody Mary.  I really liked it.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Also - this is a Maritimer thing that even confuses people in the ROC - but we tend to refer to any plastic shopping bag as a 'Sobeys bag' - this I have caused confusion with down south by slip of the tongue


I saw a Sobeys store and was so excited to see what you were talking about 



1926Moon said:


> Not any one saying, but I know that I have cracked a few Americans up with a "eh" and "aboot," which I never actually thought I said.  It turns out my Canadian 'accent' and mannerisms become more pronounced when I am tired, so while chatting with my husband in ride lines at night I have cracked up a few Americans.....they usually turn around and say something like, 'soooooo, you are Canadian??"


We got such a kick out of "aboot" and "eh" and "soooorrreee."  It was so darned cute!  My coworker kept telling people she liked their accents, and I was thinking that to them WE were the ones with the accents.  They have that Norwegian accent in Grand Forks, too.  It was hard not to smile when people were talking to me just because I liked it so much.



damo said:


> Don't ask for utensils in a restaurant.  They have no clue what you are talking about.


In Los Angeles we almost always say utensils.  I only say silverware when the utensils are made out of silver. (um, never in my house, lol)



cjbcam said:


> Through the years I've stumped Americans with words like pissed meaning drunk. Bunnyhug meaning hoodie. Grid meaning dirt road.
> A lot of others as well but those are the ones I remember getting funny responses to.
> The one American term that bugs me is "standing on line" I always feel like saying no you are not you are standing in line. You yourself are making the line therefore you are in the line. There is no line on the ground for you to stand on. ( I have no clue why that one bugs me lol)


Standing "on line" drives me crazy, too.



Applemomma said:


> We had the "washroom" problem too...not good when your kid has their legs crossed in a panic! Got an even weirder look when I said "bathroom" then finally resorted to "the room where you keep your toilet!" (Did I mention the kid was getting desperate?)
> 
> The phrase that sets my teeth on edge, and it may be regional as well, is "on accident" instead of what I say, "by accident".
> 
> Also my friend that lives in Florida, though is from Ohio, claims only Canadians say "backyard" but I'm sure that can't be true!


Person must have been dense not to understand 'washroom' - that is so odd to me.  And I do occasionally say 'on accident' instead of 'by accident.' I use them both interchangeable, and never thought about it until now.  Also, we say backyard, too.  What do they call the fenced in area behind their houses?



Lesverts said:


> Asking for ketchup chips. I still remember the strange look I got at a 'bodega' in NYC when asking for ketchup chips.


I'm bummed that I didn't get any ketchup chips to bring home.  I saw them in the zoo cafe, but didn't think to stop at Sobeys to get some Canadian goodies.



CdnCarrie said:


> OMG that is hilarious! Why do Americans think they US won WW1 and WW11 single handedly?


Some of us are ignorant, sad to say.  (Not all are, though.)



iZon said:


> I asked my American friends (who work at Disney) while we were eating at EPCOT if they needed any serviettes. They had no idea what that meant. Also tried explaining milk in bags to them.


Yeah, milk in bags is pretty foreign to Americans.  Now I really wish I had gone in to Sobeys to show that to my coworkers.  



Cdn Gal said:


> We also say 'decks' and more and more American's say 'Lanai,' which is basically the same thing except in Hawaiian.


We say decks in California, too.  Lanai to me is tropical, so maybe Hawaii, and Florida, if they call them that there... maybe because they're screened in?



bankr63 said:


> Nope, the true Canadians are easy to spot at the beach.  We are the half-dozen people frolicking in the waves at Siesta Key while the locals walk the beach with their parkas on....


Yup, so true.  I can spot the Canadians in February because they are the ones frolicking in the ocean when I have warm clothes on.  ha ha



CdnCarrie said:


> Really. I was told by several posters on here that Veteran's Day is not considered a solemn day of remembrance in the USA but as a day for thanking currently serving members. Memorial Day was for remembrance of past wars.  Do you do services and wear poppies on both days? Or what is the difference? We only have the one day - Nov 11.


We have three days to honor our military.  We have Armed Forces day, celebrated the third Saturday of May, for those currently serving in the military, and I think the least known of these holidays (I would say most Americans don't even know) - formed to inform the American public about the different branches of the military; Memorial Day, celebrated on the last Monday in May, for those who died in service. It began after the civil war for Union soldiers, and after WWI was extended to encompass all men and women who died in service.  Veteran's Day is celebrated on 11 November for all those who have served.  "On the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918 an armistice between Germany and the Allied nations came into effect. On November 11, 1919, Armistice Day was commemorated for the first time."  Even though this day is for those who previously served, Americans tend to thank all veterans and currently enlisted men and women on this day.   Side note ~  I often go to Disneyland on Veterans Day to honor them during Flag Retreat.  If you ever get the option to go I recommend it. 

Thanks again for an entertaining, enlightening, and enjoyable thread.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Side note ~ I often go to Disneyland on Veterans Day to honor them during Flag Retreat. If you ever get the option to go I recommend it.


I actually find the idea of the flag retreat being a big ceremony interesting as in Canada the Canadian flag is flown 24 hours a day 7 days a week. The only exception is for a Canadian Vessel at sea or in a foreign port. Even our Embassies fly the flag 24 hours a day. I know the US has rule about the flag pole being lit to do that. 
If anyone would like to do some further reading about the rues for flying the Canadian flag you can look it up here: http://canada.pch.gc.ca/eng/1444133232522



WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Yeah, milk in bags is pretty foreign to Americans. Now I really wish I had gone in to Sobeys to show that to my coworkers.


Mil in bags is a localized thing to only a few provinces so you may not see it in all of them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, so who else got slightly nervous when they saw that their post had been quoted by @WebmasterMaryJo??? It felt like i had been called to the principle's office "OH crap, what did i say???"*







eta (Mary Jo)
 --- Oops, sorry...  I don't know how to get around that


----------



## Aladora

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I actually find the idea of the flag retreat being a big ceremony interesting as in Canada the Canadian flag is flown 24 hours a day 7 days a week. The only exception is for a Canadian Vessel at sea or in a foreign port. Even our Embassies fly the flag 24 hours a day. I know the US has rule about the flag pole being lit to do that.
> If anyone would like to do some further reading about the rues for flying the Canadian flag you can look it up here: http://canada.pch.gc.ca/eng/1444133232522
> 
> 
> Mil in bags is a localized thing to only a few provinces so you may not see it in all of them.



We recently sailed to the USA and the marina we stayed at flew not only the American flag but also the Canadian, UK and the Washington State flag. They had a wonderful flag retreat ceremony each night and they played each of the country's anthems. 

The only hiccup happened our second day when I looked at the flags after breakfast and saw this:


----------



## YZFMoose

Aladora said:


> We recently sailed to the USA and the marina we stayed at flew not only the American flag but also the Canadian, UK and the Washington State flag. They had a wonderful flag retreat ceremony each night and they played each of the country's anthems.
> 
> The only hiccup happened our second day when I looked at the flags after breakfast and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 249121


 O My   hopefully the country wasnt in distress for long.  **Canadian Here**


----------



## YZFMoose

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Popping in to thank you all for this enjoyable thread.    I had to go on a business trip to Grand Forks, North Dakota, and took advantage to visit Winnipeg after the work week.  Two of my coworkers joined me, and the bonus was that we were able to be in Canada to help celebrate Canada Day for your 150th celebration!!  We first went to the Royal Canadian Mint and bought some commemorative coins, including your Loonie that debuted on Saturday and also including your glow in the dark Toonie!  There were so many people there to get the coins.  We also went to the Grand Forks area, and spent a good part of the day there.  On Sunday, we went to Assiniboine Park and Zoo. I loved the polar bear exhibit, and learned a bit about Churchill, so had to Google it when I got home.  I learned something about Canada, and now I want to learn more about your beautiful country.  I've been to Victoria & Steveston, BC, and now Winnipeg, Manitoba.  There is so much more to see, and it's not so far out of my realm of possibility that I had thought before.
> 
> Thanks to this thread I knew what a Caesar was, and drank one. It was good!  I already knew about washroom, because we use it here, but also say bathroom and restroom, lol, depending on our mood I guess.  We also had poutine a couple of times, but by the end of Saturday were looking for salads, lol.  We also didn't realize how late it was because it gets dark by 8pm in Los Angeles, and around 10:30 or so in Grand Forks & Winnipeg.
> 
> So, here are some of my own responses to your posts.
> 
> 
> Loved your city.  We stayed at a Best Western Plus off of Pembina Hwy (near Pony Corral), and our last breakfast was at Stellas on the rooftop - really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> We had fish & chips, and my coworker had never had vinegar on her fries before.  She loved them and after that had to have vinegar on her fries.  ha ha  Every time someone asked where we were from one of my coworkers said she was from Texas, but lived in Grand Forks, ND.  Everytime she said that I thought of this thread.
> 
> 
> I had one at a restaurant at The Forks in Winnipeg because of your post. It was so good!  We have had shrimp cocktails using Clamato sauce, but never in a Bloody Mary.  I really liked it.
> 
> 
> I saw a Sobeys store and was so excited to see what you were talking about
> 
> 
> We got such a kick out of "aboot" and "eh" and "soooorrreee."  It was so darned cute!  My coworker kept telling people she liked their accents, and I was thinking that to them WE were the ones with the accents.  They have that Norwegian accent in Grand Forks, too.  It was hard not to smile when people were talking to me just because I liked it so much.
> 
> 
> In Los Angeles we almost always say utensils.  I only say silverware when the utensils are made out of silver. (um, never in my house, lol)
> 
> 
> Standing "on line" drives me crazy, too.
> 
> 
> Person must have been dense not to understand 'washroom' - that is so odd to me.  And I do occasionally say 'on accident' instead of 'by accident.' I use them both interchangeable, and never thought about it until now.  Also, we say backyard, too.  What do they call the fenced in area behind their houses?
> 
> 
> I'm bummed that I didn't get any ketchup chips to bring home.  I saw them in the zoo cafe, but didn't think to stop at Sobeys to get some Canadian goodies.
> 
> 
> Some of us are ignorant, sad to say.  (Not all are, though.)
> 
> 
> Yeah, milk in bags is pretty foreign to Americans.  Now I really wish I had gone in to Sobeys to show that to my coworkers.
> 
> 
> We say decks in California, too.  Lanai to me is tropical, so maybe Hawaii, and Florida, if they call them that there... maybe because they're screened in?
> 
> 
> Yup, so true.  I can spot the Canadians in February because they are the ones frolicking in the ocean when I have warm clothes on.  ha ha
> 
> 
> We have three days to honor our military.  We have Armed Forces day, celebrated the third Saturday of May, for those currently serving in the military, and I think the least known of these holidays (I would say most Americans don't even know) - formed to inform the American public about the different branches of the military; Memorial Day, celebrated on the last Monday in May, for those who died in service. It began after the civil war for Union soldiers, and after WWI was extended to encompass all men and women who died in service.  Veteran's Day is celebrated on 11 November for all those who have served.  "On the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918 an armistice between Germany and the Allied nations came into effect. On November 11, 1919, Armistice Day was commemorated for the first time."  Even though this day is for those who previously served, Americans tend to thank all veterans and currently enlisted men and women on this day.   Side note ~  I often go to Disneyland on Veterans Day to honor them during Flag Retreat.  If you ever get the option to go I recommend it.
> 
> Thanks again for an entertaining, enlightening, and enjoyable thread.




Bagged Milk, I have found (Moved East to West to North of Canada) is an Ontario thing


----------



## YZFMoose

morrik5 said:


> We have public school boards and Catholic school boards in Ontario and you designate which you want your school taxes to be paid to. We have JK and SK (junior kindergarten age 4 and senior kindergarten age 5) and senior public is grades 7 & 8. At one time you most likely would go to a separate school for senior public but in the recent decade or less schools have been reverting to JK - 8.


We had JK - 8, then 9-12 in Ontario.  Also I have found at least out west / north, the Catholic and Public school were funded by the same monies. At least when I was in Michigan, Catholic school was always considered private school, and thus tuition was not paid for by the state, but by parents.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Bagged milk is Ontario only. 

No public Catholic school in Manitoba. I'm glad. Wouldn't want to pay for that with taxpayers dollars.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

CdnCarrie said:


> No public Catholic school in Manitoba. I'm glad. Wouldn't want to pay for that with taxpayers dollars.


There are people with those thoughts in Ontario too. the main problem with it is that it's laid out in the BNA Act (British North America Act) which forms the basis of our constitution and was written in 1867. The part about funding for Catholic school in Ontario remains unchanged since then, The other part of our constitution is the Canada act from 1982 when we officially became a separate nation from the British Empire. The final part of the Act wasn't signed into law until the fall of 1982 os July 1st 1983 was actually the first Canada Day as before that it was referred to as dominion Day.


----------



## FigmentSpark

People think that getting rid of the Catholic school system in Ontario will somehow save them money.  Almost all of those kids would transfer over to the public system.  If their parents could afford to send them to private schools, there are certainly enough private schools that they would be doing so now.  So, take away the Catholic board and replace it with.... the public board.  It's all the same.


----------



## E&Cmom

CdnCarrie said:


> Bagged milk is Ontario only.



Not sure if they still do but Quebec had them as well at least when I was there. I grew up with them. I haven't been back in Almost 14 years though.

When I first moved to BC they had them at a few stores but It has been years since I have seen them.


----------



## bankr63

E&Cmom said:


> Not sure if they still do but Quebec had them as well at least when I was there. I grew up with them. I haven't been back in Almost 14 years though.
> 
> When I first moved to BC they had them at a few stores but It has been years since I have seen them.


Was going to say the same thing about QC.  My dad worked for the company that developed the plastic (CIL) and we lived in Montreal at the time.  Apparently my dad was at a party where they were marvelling at the new technology, and he claimed they were indestructible as he pushed a bag off the host's counter onto the floor.  Indestructible?  Apparently, not so much!


----------



## starvenger

CdnCarrie said:


> No public Catholic school in Manitoba. I'm glad. Wouldn't want to pay for that with taxpayers dollars.


In Ontario you have the option to direct your taxpayer dollars to either the Public or Catholic school system. So either way you're funding a school system.


----------



## CdnCarrie

starvenger said:


> In Ontario you have the option to direct your taxpayer dollars to either the Public or Catholic school system. So either way you're funding a school system.



I don't think the church schools should get public funding. Or if they do they should also have Baptist, Muslim, etc public schools. That's just me and my thoughts. Not favour one religion.


----------



## star72232

FigmentSpark said:


> People think that getting rid of the Catholic school system in Ontario will somehow save them money.  Almost all of those kids would transfer over to the public system.  If their parents could afford to send them to private schools, there are certainly enough private schools that they would be doing so now.  So, take away the Catholic board and replace it with.... the public board.  It's all the same.



It's the redundant boards/bureaucracy that would be eliminated and save money. Put the money into teachers, classrooms and supplies.  It wouldn't be a complete wipe out of one board, since you'd need more people than either board actually has, but you don't need all of it.  It could increase funding where it actually benefits students.


----------



## pooh'smate

E&Cmom said:


> Not sure if they still do but Quebec had them as well at least when I was there. I grew up with them. I haven't been back in Almost 14 years though.
> 
> When I first moved to BC they had them at a few stores but It has been years since I have seen them.



They still have bagged miked in Quebec. That is what my in-laws use.


----------



## CdnCarrie

I vaguely remember bagged milk in Manitoba when I was kid. Like 35 years ago. For sure it was gone by the time I was a teen.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Grew up on bagged milk in Nova Scotia where it still dominates milk sales


----------



## BLAZEY

FigmentSpark said:


> People think that getting rid of the Catholic school system in Ontario will somehow save them money.  Almost all of those kids would transfer over to the public system.  If their parents could afford to send them to private schools, there are certainly enough private schools that they would be doing so now.  So, take away the Catholic board and replace it with.... the public board.  It's all the same.


Many people just object to public funds being used for religious education. I'm from BC, but have relatives that live in Ontario and Alberta. If you want a religious education for your child you have to send then to private school and pay for it.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

The great thing about having parallel systems is that it creates competition and choice for parents.  Here in ottawa we have four system s to choose from being English and French catholic and English and French public.  And all the kids in those schools still love Mickey and Buzz Lightyear and Doc McStuffins


----------



## FigmentSpark

I also heard that, in the GTA in Ontario, they try to put the Catholic and public elementary schools close together as they provide an emergency location for evacuation, if necessary.  So, for example, if there was a fire in one school, the kids are evacuated and marched over to the gym of the other one as a point of contact for parents, etc.  Useful planning.


----------



## starvenger

Yes and no. Remember that a Catholic school will get kids from a larger area than a public school, so there isn't a 1:1 relationship. But in cases where there is a Catholic school, they do try and put a public school nearby, if not right beside it. 

An interesting case is near my parents, where they've put a community centre (no pool), public school and Catholic school in three separate wings of a rather large building.


----------



## bankr63

BLAZEY said:


> Many people just object to public funds being used for religious education. I'm from BC, but have relatives that live in Ontario and Alberta. If you want a religious education for your child you have to send then to private school and pay for it.


This is getting totally OT for this thread, but I think the point in Ontario is that these are NOT public funds being spent on Catholic Schools.  You, as a taxpayer, get to decide if the education portion of your own municipal taxes go to the Catholic or Public boards.  The boards are funded in consideration of the amount directed to those boards.  So no Public (i.e. general government revenue) money is supporting the boards.  It is money directed by the taxpayer before it hits the public purse.  If you are not a municipal ratepayer (i.e. you rent), then you support the public board.

As far as the public funding of the ministry of education goes, those efforts are generally pan-educational.  Curriculum requirements set by the ministry are effective for all education, public, catholic, private, even home-schooling.


----------



## BLAZEY

bankr63 said:


> This is getting totally OT for this thread, but I think the point in Ontario is that these are NOT public funds being spent on Catholic Schools.  You, as a taxpayer, get to decide if the education portion of your own municipal taxes go to the Catholic or Public boards.  The boards are funded in consideration of the amount directed to those boards.  So no Public (i.e. general government revenue) money is supporting the boards.  It is money directed by the taxpayer before it hits the public purse.  If you are not a municipal ratepayer (i.e. you rent), then you support the public board.
> 
> As far as the public funding of the ministry of education goes, those efforts are generally pan-educational.  Curriculum requirements set by the ministry are effective for all education, public, catholic, private, even home-schooling.


That I have no problem with, individuals directing what school board they want to support with their portion of their tax dollars.


----------



## CdnCarrie

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Popping in to thank you all for this enjoyable thread.    I had to go on a business trip to Grand Forks, North Dakota, and took advantage to visit Winnipeg after the work week.  Two of my coworkers joined me, and the bonus was that we were able to be in Canada to help celebrate Canada Day for your 150th celebration!!  We first went to the Royal Canadian Mint and bought some commemorative coins, including your Loonie that debuted on Saturday and also including your glow in the dark Toonie!  There were so many people there to get the coins.  We also went to the Grand Forks area, and spent a good part of the day there.  On Sunday, we went to Assiniboine Park and Zoo. I loved the polar bear exhibit, and learned a bit about Churchill, so had to Google it when I got home.  I learned something about Canada, and now I want to learn more about your beautiful country.  I've been to Victoria & Steveston, BC, and now Winnipeg, Manitoba.  There is so much more to see, and it's not so far out of my realm of possibility that I had thought before.
> 
> Thanks to this thread I knew what a Caesar was, and drank one. It was good!  I already knew about washroom, because we use it here, but also say bathroom and restroom, lol, depending on our mood I guess.  We also had poutine a couple of times, but by the end of Saturday were looking for salads, lol.  We also didn't realize how late it was because it gets dark by 8pm in Los Angeles, and around 10:30 or so in Grand Forks & Winnipeg.
> 
> So, here are some of my own responses to your posts.
> 
> 
> Loved your city.  We stayed at a Best Western Plus off of Pembina Hwy (near Pony Corral), and our last breakfast was at Stellas on the rooftop - really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> We had fish & chips, and my coworker had never had vinegar on her fries before.  She loved them and after that had to have vinegar on her fries.  ha ha  Every time someone asked where we were from one of my coworkers said she was from Texas, but lived in Grand Forks, ND.  Everytime she said that I thought of this thread.
> 
> 
> I had one at a restaurant at The Forks in Winnipeg because of your post. It was so good!  We have had shrimp cocktails using Clamato sauce, but never in a Bloody Mary.  I really liked it.
> 
> 
> I saw a Sobeys store and was so excited to see what you were talking about
> 
> 
> We got such a kick out of "aboot" and "eh" and "soooorrreee."  It was so darned cute!  My coworker kept telling people she liked their accents, and I was thinking that to them WE were the ones with the accents.  They have that Norwegian accent in Grand Forks, too.  It was hard not to smile when people were talking to me just because I liked it so much.
> 
> 
> In Los Angeles we almost always say utensils.  I only say silverware when the utensils are made out of silver. (um, never in my house, lol)
> 
> 
> Standing "on line" drives me crazy, too.
> 
> 
> Person must have been dense not to understand 'washroom' - that is so odd to me.  And I do occasionally say 'on accident' instead of 'by accident.' I use them both interchangeable, and never thought about it until now.  Also, we say backyard, too.  What do they call the fenced in area behind their houses?
> 
> 
> I'm bummed that I didn't get any ketchup chips to bring home.  I saw them in the zoo cafe, but didn't think to stop at Sobeys to get some Canadian goodies.
> 
> 
> Some of us are ignorant, sad to say.  (Not all are, though.)
> 
> 
> Yeah, milk in bags is pretty foreign to Americans.  Now I really wish I had gone in to Sobeys to show that to my coworkers.
> 
> 
> We say decks in California, too.  Lanai to me is tropical, so maybe Hawaii, and Florida, if they call them that there... maybe because they're screened in?
> 
> 
> Yup, so true.  I can spot the Canadians in February because they are the ones frolicking in the ocean when I have warm clothes on.  ha ha
> 
> 
> We have three days to honor our military.  We have Armed Forces day, celebrated the third Saturday of May, for those currently serving in the military, and I think the least known of these holidays (I would say most Americans don't even know) - formed to inform the American public about the different branches of the military; Memorial Day, celebrated on the last Monday in May, for those who died in service. It began after the civil war for Union soldiers, and after WWI was extended to encompass all men and women who died in service.  Veteran's Day is celebrated on 11 November for all those who have served.  "On the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918 an armistice between Germany and the Allied nations came into effect. On November 11, 1919, Armistice Day was commemorated for the first time."  Even though this day is for those who previously served, Americans tend to thank all veterans and currently enlisted men and women on this day.   Side note ~  I often go to Disneyland on Veterans Day to honor them during Flag Retreat.  If you ever get the option to go I recommend it.
> 
> Thanks again for an entertaining, enlightening, and enjoyable thread.



So glad you enjoyed Winnipeg. So many of us do overnight getaways to Grand Forks just to go to different stores and have a mini vacation. 

You must try ketchup chips sometime!


----------



## isabellea

I can confirm that we have bagged milk in Quebec since I currently have some in my fridge.


----------



## dioxide45

This is a great thread. I read through it all. As a born and raised Canadian now living in the US, I have had to make adustments and learn over the years the differences.



Sparrow78 said:


> Not just Disney but anywhere in the states hubby ALWAYS asks for gravy for his fries. Drives me nuts! Lol



My parents came down to Ohio from Toronto to visit us a couple months ago. We went out to a restaurant, my dad asked for gravy for his fries. The waitress looked at him strange but said sure, we have it. I had to step in though to clarify what kind of gravy she was thinking of vs what my dad was asking for. She was thinking of country or sausage gravy that they would put on chicken fried steak or biscuits, not brown beef gravy that my dad wanted. Once I clarified, my dad opted for no gravy. He would have been rather upset to get his fries smothered in white stuff.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I always notice the general confusion Canadians get in American restaurants when confronted with the question of whether they want 'American Cheese' with their burger. sandwhich etc
> 
> Does anybody in Canada really understand what American cheese it?  Is it like a Kraft single, or is it cheap cheddar or something?  I can't ever seem to get this right in my brain



American cheese can come in many forms. It is a processed cheese product, but the kind you usually get on a cheeseburger in a restaurant won't be from a plastic wrapper. It does come in a pre-sliced version separated by parchment. Velveeta is also American cheese. 



cdnusagurl said:


> I'm an American living in Canada with my husband. The funniest thing that through my husband for a loop was when I referred to his touke as a toboggan because that is what we call them in North Carolina. It took him awhile to figure out what I was talking about, but now he just laughs at me when I call it that.





Nutbean said:


> I found that out for the first time a few years ago while visiting a friend in Alabama. I couldn't believe they were calling a touque a "toboggan" since that's the thing we ride down a snowy hill on while wearing our touques, haha!



I have had this discussion with a coworker here in the US. I argue that a toboggan is what you race down the hill on, he says that is a sled. We agreed to disagree.



chartle said:


> Come to Pittsburgh, at most places there is malt vinegar for your fries* and if you ask for pop well they ask you what kind of pop and will say we have Coke Products or they will say we have Pepsi products.
> 
> Not sure what you mean with the iced tea, I'm assuming you don't want Sweet tea, we don't have sweet tea.
> 
> * If you go  the Original Hot Dog shop don't ask for the large unless you have about 8 people. Attached is a medium.



One thing I miss down here in the US is white viengar and salt on fries. I never liked malt vinegar and most restaurants don't have white vinegar in any type of bottle that you can use on fries.



Donald - my hero said:


> *If you order ice tea here you will get it just like a glass of pop, comes out of the fountains, same as other soft drinks --- or bottled -- pre-sweetened. Also a wide variety of flavours (I believe you have access to Arizona tea??) --- so it's not just a glass of cold brewed tea. In the grocery store we can buy a case of it in cans ...*





elaine amj said:


> I get excited when I head down south because I can get unsweetened iced tea. Not a thing here in Canada at all! Although I have to say - I do like the pop-like pre-sweetened iced tea found in Canada. It is not the same as sweet tea though - totally different taste as they don't use real brewed tea.



My American born wife doesn't like tea at restaurants in Canada. She grew up drinking brewed tea. She cold brews her own at home. She always tries to ask at Canadian restaurants if they have tea, they always say yes. She asked "does it come out of the same fountain as the Coke/Pepsi", when they say yes, she always declines and goes for Coke or Pepsi, though in most cases in Canada is is almost always Coke. Not many Canadian restaurants carry Pepsi products.


----------



## chartle

dioxide45 said:


> My parents came down to Ohio from Toronto to visit us a couple months ago. We went out to a restaurant, my dad asked for gravy for his fries. The waitress looked at him strange but said sure, we have it. I had to step in though to clarify what kind of gravy she was thinking of vs what my dad was asking for. She was thinking of country or sausage gravy that they would put on chicken fried steak or biscuits, not brown beef gravy that my dad wanted. Once I clarified, my dad opted for no gravy. He would have been rather upset to get his fries smothered in white stuff.



As I posted I'm in Pittsburgh so very close to Ohio. I would say more than 95% of the time gravy in a restaurant is brown gravy unless you were in maybe a Bob Even's. 

Maybe you are in "Southern Ohio".


----------



## ccudmore

bankr63 said:


> This is getting totally OT for this thread, but I think the point in Ontario is that these are NOT public funds being spent on Catholic Schools.  You, as a taxpayer, get to decide if the education portion of your own municipal taxes go to the Catholic or Public boards.  The boards are funded in consideration of the amount directed to those boards.  So no Public (i.e. general government revenue) money is supporting the boards.  It is money directed by the taxpayer before it hits the public purse.  If you are not a municipal ratepayer (i.e. you rent), then you support the public board.
> 
> As far as the public funding of the ministry of education goes, those efforts are generally pan-educational.  Curriculum requirements set by the ministry are effective for all education, public, catholic, private, even home-schooling.



FYI This hasn't been the case since the 1997 (20 years ago). You used to designate which board your "education taxes" went to but that's long since changed. Schools are now funded on a "bums in seats" model. The province has a funding model where they set aside a per student amount of money. School boards are then funded based on how many students they actually have enrolled.

The only difference it makes these days on which board you support is which school board trustee you vote for during elections.


----------



## Norton figment

ccudmore said:


> FYI This hasn't been the case since the 1997 (20 years ago). You used to designate which board your "education taxes" went to but that's long since changed. Schools are now funded on a "bums in seats" model. The province has a funding model where they set aside a per student amount of money. School boards are then funded based on how many students they actually have enrolled.
> 
> The only difference it makes these days on which board you support is which school board trustee you vote for during elections.


I'm not sure if we are talking about the same thing or not but yes the schools get money based on how many bums in seats, but you still direct your school taxes to either the public or catholic.  I just switched where my school taxes are going since my niece is going to catholic and I have no children in public.  At municipal voting time based on where your school taxes are going is which board trustee you are able to vote for.


----------



## bankr63

ccudmore said:


> FYI This hasn't been the case since the 1997 (20 years ago). You used to designate which board your "education taxes" went to but that's long since changed. Schools are now funded on a "bums in seats" model. The province has a funding model where they set aside a per student amount of money. School boards are then funded based on how many students they actually have enrolled.
> 
> The only difference it makes these days on which board you support is which school board trustee you vote for during elections.


Again we are way OT here, but you are half right.  It is bums in seats for each school system.  The minister makes the allocation separately for each board and publishes in the Ontario Gazette.  Here is the exact wording in the Education Act, currency date on e-laws Ontario is today:


> *Residential property, distribution of amounts levied*
> *257.9* (1) Amounts levied for school purposes on residential property under this Division by a municipality or board shall be distributed by the municipality or the Minister of Finance, as the case may be, in accordance with the following requirements:
> 
> 1. An amount levied on property taxable for English-language public board purposes shall be distributed to the English-language public district school board or public school authority in the area of jurisdiction of which the property is located.
> 
> 2. An amount levied on property taxable for English-language Roman Catholic board purposes shall be distributed to the English-language separate district school board or Roman Catholic school authority in the area of jurisdiction of which the property is located.
> 
> 3. An amount levied on property taxable for French-language public district school board purposes shall be distributed to the French-language public district school board in the area of jurisdiction of which the property is located.
> 
> 4. An amount levied on property taxable for French-language separate district school board purposes shall be distributed to the French-language separate district school board in the area of jurisdiction of which the property is located.
> 
> 5. An amount levied on property taxable for Protestant separate school board purposes shall be distributed to the Protestant separate school board in the area of jurisdiction of which the property is located.



And I just learned that the Town of Penetanguishene is the only district in the province with a Protestant separate school board.  Who knew that?

I am sure that most American's reading this part of the thread are certainly saying "Huh?"


----------



## Lesverts

dioxide45 said:


> My American born wife doesn't like tea at restaurants in Canada. She grew up drinking brewed tea. She cold brews her own at home. She always tries to ask at Canadian restaurants if they have tea, they always say yes. She asked "does it come out of the same fountain as the Coke/Pepsi", when they say yes, she always declines and goes for Coke or Pepsi, though in most cases in Canada is is almost always Coke. Not many Canadian restaurants carry Pepsi products.



The largest restaurant group in Canada is a Pepsi contract holder. So is the single largest restaurant chain, as is any and all Yum Brands and Restaurant Group places. So you are much more likely to be served Pepsi at a restaurant in this country unless all you go to is McDonald's or Wendy's.


----------



## osully

when we are asked how we want our hamburgers cooked. and the thought of someone eating a medium rare hamburger  (we are from Ontario)


----------



## Mortlives

osully said:


> when we are asked how we want our hamburgers cooked. and the thought of someone eating a medium rare hamburger  (we are from Ontario)



Me, too. And I love going to places where I can get a rare burger.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> when we are asked how we want our hamburgers cooked. and the thought of someone eating a medium rare hamburger  (we are from Ontario)


*We have a D-I-L who just got her Masters in Public Health -- ask her how she wants her burger cooked and she turns her nose up and then says "To at least 160" When they were in Disney with us in January our son & his wife wanted to go to Cape May I thought she might blow a gasket ... AKK a buffet is bad enough, but add seafood to the mix and she just about fainted *


----------



## merrick

dioxide45 said:


> My American born wife doesn't like tea at restaurants in Canada. She grew up drinking brewed tea. She cold brews her own at home. She always tries to ask at Canadian restaurants if they have tea, they always say yes. She asked "does it come out of the same fountain as the Coke/Pepsi", when they say yes, she always declines



i am surprised that is how a server replied. anywhere i go in canada if i ask for tea i am brought hot tea, usually without any question. if i ask for iced tea i may be told "it's pre-sweetened..." (i.e. from a fountain) almost like "is that what you really want?". 

i did get caught on this point in arizona.  i asked for tea with my breakfast and was brought unsweetened iced tea. not what i was expecting!


----------



## Norton figment

I was at cracker barrel and asked for tea biscuits it to the server a second to figure out I meant buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Evad

Just wanted to add the fact that I have never ever referred to my running shoes as sneakers........ just saying....


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Evad said:


> Just wanted to add the fact that I have never ever referred to my running shoes as sneakers........ just saying....


same or tennis shoes either


----------



## Susie63

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Popping in to thank you all for this enjoyable thread.    I had to go on a business trip to Grand Forks, North Dakota, and took advantage to visit Winnipeg after the work week.  Two of my coworkers joined me, and the bonus was that we were able to be in Canada to help celebrate Canada Day for your 150th celebration!!  We first went to the Royal Canadian Mint and bought some commemorative coins, including your Loonie that debuted on Saturday and also including your glow in the dark Toonie!  There were so many people there to get the coins.  We also went to the Grand Forks area, and spent a good part of the day there.  On Sunday, we went to Assiniboine Park and Zoo. I loved the polar bear exhibit, and learned a bit about Churchill, so had to Google it when I got home.  I learned something about Canada, and now I want to learn more about your beautiful country.  I've been to Victoria & Steveston, BC, and now Winnipeg, Manitoba.  There is so much more to see, and it's not so far out of my realm of possibility that I had thought before.
> 
> Thanks to this thread I knew what a Caesar was, and drank one. It was good!  I already knew about washroom, because we use it here, but also say bathroom and restroom, lol, depending on our mood I guess.  We also had poutine a couple of times, but by the end of Saturday were looking for salads, lol.  We also didn't realize how late it was because it gets dark by 8pm in Los Angeles, and around 10:30 or so in Grand Forks & Winnipeg.
> 
> So, here are some of my own responses to your posts.
> 
> 
> Loved your city.  We stayed at a Best Western Plus off of Pembina Hwy (near Pony Corral), and our last breakfast was at Stellas on the rooftop - really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> We had fish & chips, and my coworker had never had vinegar on her fries before.  She loved them and after that had to have vinegar on her fries.  ha ha  Every time someone asked where we were from one of my coworkers said she was from Texas, but lived in Grand Forks, ND.  Everytime she said that I thought of this thread.
> 
> 
> I had one at a restaurant at The Forks in Winnipeg because of your post. It was so good!  We have had shrimp cocktails using Clamato sauce, but never in a Bloody Mary.  I really liked it.
> 
> 
> I saw a Sobeys store and was so excited to see what you were talking about
> 
> 
> We got such a kick out of "aboot" and "eh" and "soooorrreee."  It was so darned cute!  My coworker kept telling people she liked their accents, and I was thinking that to them WE were the ones with the accents.  They have that Norwegian accent in Grand Forks, too.  It was hard not to smile when people were talking to me just because I liked it so much.
> 
> 
> In Los Angeles we almost always say utensils.  I only say silverware when the utensils are made out of silver. (um, never in my house, lol)
> 
> 
> Standing "on line" drives me crazy, too.
> 
> 
> Person must have been dense not to understand 'washroom' - that is so odd to me.  And I do occasionally say 'on accident' instead of 'by accident.' I use them both interchangeable, and never thought about it until now.  Also, we say backyard, too.  What do they call the fenced in area behind their houses?
> 
> 
> I'm bummed that I didn't get any ketchup chips to bring home.  I saw them in the zoo cafe, but didn't think to stop at Sobeys to get some Canadian goodies.
> 
> 
> Some of us are ignorant, sad to say.  (Not all are, though.)
> 
> 
> Yeah, milk in bags is pretty foreign to Americans.  Now I really wish I had gone in to Sobeys to show that to my coworkers.
> 
> 
> We say decks in California, too.  Lanai to me is tropical, so maybe Hawaii, and Florida, if they call them that there... maybe because they're screened in?
> 
> 
> Yup, so true.  I can spot the Canadians in February because they are the ones frolicking in the ocean when I have warm clothes on.  ha ha
> 
> 
> We have three days to honor our military.  We have Armed Forces day, celebrated the third Saturday of May, for those currently serving in the military, and I think the least known of these holidays (I would say most Americans don't even know) - formed to inform the American public about the different branches of the military; Memorial Day, celebrated on the last Monday in May, for those who died in service. It began after the civil war for Union soldiers, and after WWI was extended to encompass all men and women who died in service.  Veteran's Day is celebrated on 11 November for all those who have served.  "On the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918 an armistice between Germany and the Allied nations came into effect. On November 11, 1919, Armistice Day was commemorated for the first time."  Even though this day is for those who previously served, Americans tend to thank all veterans and currently enlisted men and women on this day.   Side note ~  I often go to Disneyland on Veterans Day to honor them during Flag Retreat.  If you ever get the option to go I recommend it.
> 
> Thanks again for an entertaining, enlightening, and enjoyable thread.


----------



## Susie63

I'll bring you some Ketchup chips in December


----------



## AdamsMum

A young cast member gave me the total of my purchase, and then looked at me and said "Yeah, it's the sales tax..."  I guess he thought I looked like the total was too high.  When I told him it was 13% in Ontario, he almost fainted.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I'm not sure this applies to Canadians in the US - I'm guessing perhaps Americans are likely to be much like us on this regard....

But my friend from the UK living here mentioned to me that the thing he finds weird is that when he asks how far away some place is, Canadians always respond by the time that it will take to drive there, whereas he would expect to be provided the distance.  In the Uk, its 200 miles, whilst in Canada its 3.5 hours away


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I was bundling some items at work the other day, and asked my coworkers if they had any elastics in their desk that I could use.  They both looked at me, silently.....I'm wondering, was that a bad question to ask?  Finally one of them says....._Do you mean, "rubber bands"?  _Uh, okay. Sure!


----------



## kyrkea333

Mabel67 said:


> Sask. here....grew up calling it a bunnyhug but now call it a hoodie. Son calls it a hoodie.  May be an older term that's getting replaced?
> 
> ETA: I also just remembered that we used to call them 'Kangaroos' too, but I haven't heard that in a few years!


Yes! That's right, I'd forgotten about that. Kangaroo jackets! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## lorenni

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was bundling some items at work the other day, and asked my coworkers if they had any elastics in their desk that I could use.  They both looked at me, silently.....I'm wondering, was that a bad question to ask?  Finally one of them says....._Do you mean, "rubber bands"?  _Uh, okay. Sure!



Elastics are the things for your hair. Of course.


----------



## FigmentSpark

A generational thing, but I remember back when I was in university, my dad was cleaning up our junk drawer and asked me if I needed any rubbers.  I paused, knowing he did not mean condoms.  He meant erasers.  They used to call them rubbers once upon a time.


----------



## WishingMom

American " where are y'all from?"
Canadian " Newfoundland"
American "where"
Canadian " eastern Canada"
American " Oh"

Husband " why don't you just say Canada".


----------



## MissKIA

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I'm not sure this applies to Canadians in the US - I'm guessing perhaps Americans are likely to be much like us on this regard....
> 
> But my friend from the UK living here mentioned to me that the thing he finds weird is that when he asks how far away some place is, Canadians always respond by the time that it will take to drive there, whereas he would expect to be provided the distance.  In the Uk, its 200 miles, whilst in Canada its 3.5 hours away



I'm pretty sure they would have said "it's 200 kilometers" in UK.


----------



## chartle

MissKIA said:


> I'm pretty sure they would have said "it's 200 kilometers" in UK.



I believe some/most people still use miles and MPH in the UK even if the road signs say K's.


----------



## morrik5

WishingMom said:


> American " where are y'all from?"
> Canadian " Newfoundland"
> American "where"
> Canadian " eastern Canada"
> American " Oh"
> 
> Husband " why don't you just say Canada".


WishingMom, reminds me of one of the last times crossing the border back into Canada and Customs Border Guard asked where we were going - hubby replied "home". Duh.....


----------



## Tksolomom

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> A rutabaga is a type of tunnip or squash they all kind of fall in the same vegetable family.


Here in BC, a rutabaga and a turnip are different vegetables, they are similar, but not the same. Same as Yams and Sweet Potatoes, similar but different.


----------



## Rita007

Hubby continues to ask for ginger ale, pretty common here at home, but not in the US! One waiter “made” him some by mixing coke with sprite. Um, no.


----------



## morrik5

Rita007 said:


> Hubby continues to ask for ginger ale, pretty common here at home, but not in the US! One waiter “made” him some by mixing coke with sprite. Um, no.


They don't sell ginger ale in the US? If so, what do they call it?


----------



## Rita007

morrik5 said:


> They don't sell ginger ale in the US? If so, what do they call it?


I’ve seen it at the grocery store, but most restaurants do not carry it in their fountain drinks.


----------



## pooh'smate

morrik5 said:


> They don't sell ginger ale in the US? If so, what do they call it?



They sell it here in the US but it isn't something they usually serve in restaurants. I have seen it in the Coke freestyle machines though


----------



## bumbershoot

Ah, gotta love it when threads are put in the ads section at the bottom of the boards.    Brought me here!

I've found this so fascinating, and have things to say.  




Lesverts said:


> The only thing I've ever really noticed was the 'you're a Northern' comment when I asked for mustard with my pretzel. Funny part is later in the trip got a pretzel from Germany in Epcot and they gave me mustard without me saying anything.



Not sure what they wanted to give you.  I'm American, and soft pretzels are served with mustard.




TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Does anybody in Canada really understand what American cheese it? Is it like a Kraft single, or is it cheap cheddar or something? I can't ever seem to get this right in my brain



Nasty processed cheez.  It's very very bland and just adds a texture rather than a real flavor.




YZFMoose said:


> I find Canadians call it by Brand name instead of ingredient/what it is.
> Eg> Kleenex = Tissue, QTip = Cotton Swab. Etc.



This was in response to the Gravol vs dramamine conversation...

Gravol is not a brand name we use in America.  Dramamine is the brand name we use for the SAME drug in both: dimenhydrinate.  So if I go to London Drugs and ask for Dramamine, I might get the same look as if you go to CVS and ask for Gravol. 

Except the Canadian might have heard of Dramamine and point me to the Gravol.




grantclaire said:


> Also asked for serviettes and got a puzzled look, napkins is the term used.



And then we go to the UK and ask for napkins, and....  eep.





Cdn Gal said:


> I love the fact that Americans generally know nothing about the geography or politics of Canada.



We're too busy trying to figure out what on earth happened to us!  

I think it's so cool how much other people know about America; you guys often know FAR more than we do.




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> we have college and university for post-secondary options.



College and university are the same things here.  I think we often use "university" to be fancier, or to refer to a fancier place, but they are still interchangeable.  So my brother went to Duke University, and he would say "when I went to college".  I went to University of Puget Sound, which *used to be* College of Puget Sound until it got bigger.  

BUT then we also have Community College, which isn't ever going to be referred to as "university" or "a university".  It's a 2 year school that can either give you an Associates Degree that you can go do something with, or it serves as the first two years of a college/university education, getting all the beginning-level university classes done with before you move to the stuff for your major.  Some community colleges are terrific, and some are awful.




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> "College" here often means what we would refer to as University back in Canada.



Yes.




Donald - my hero said:


> AND if we say "public school" we mean up to grade 8 (usually) as opposed to the Catholic School board -- they think we mean we're not paying for our kids to go to some sort of private school.



Right.  In the US "public school" refers to the schools that you go to at no extra cost to you.  Any child is assigned to a school based on where they live.  Some states allow for school choice, which means you can ask to go to another school (it's not always going to be allowed, and here in Washington if you opt for a different school and they have room, you have to get your child there; they won't provide a bus) in the public school system.

And it refers to the schools kids go to from around 6 years old until around 18.

And there are different sorts of grade levels in schools, too.  I now live in a small school district with FOUR levels of schools.  Elementary is 1st through 5th, Intermediate is 6th and 7th, Junior High is 8th and 9th, and (Senior) High School is 10th-12th.  That's not typical.  Most districts have Elementary 1-5, Middle 6-8, and (Senior) High school 9-12.  (though it used to be 1-6, then Junior High 7-9, and (Senior) High School 10-12...for me we switched from Junior High to Middle school the summer I was between 7th and 8th...)


A private school is one with extra tuition.  Sometimes they are religious and sometimes they are not.




Donald - my hero said:


> I also get really confused when they talk about freshman, sophomore, junior??



Freshman is generally your first year in HS or college, Sophomore is 2nd year, Junior is 3rd, and Senior is 4th year.  For those high schools that start with 10th grade, I don't know if incoming students are freshman or sophomores, though!  




Lesverts said:


> I was in Disney talking to a guy from Portland, Oregon. He wouldn't believe me that where I am from is future south then he is.



Um.  I am cringing inside to say this, but I didn't realize that either.  How embarrassing.  I looked at a map.  Wow.  I swear I have looked at maps before.  I have a globe sitting close enough to me that I can see it in my peripheral vision.  And I never realized that.

Then again, I've never been to Michigan, and only *through* Chicago, so I haven't even been to that basic area in the US, let alone ANYWHERE in Canada other than Vancouver (and Victoria when I was a baby).




Lesverts said:


> Their population, geography and history create a very rich tapestry of literature, film, television, music etc. that means that they can get everything they want and need by looking inwards.



That's a lovely way of putting it.  As an American (unhappily so) I would say we're just selfish and egotistical...




Tanooki said:


> And I always thought washrooms was a nicer way to say bathrooms (especially since there are no baths there!) so it never occurred to me that it might be regional.



  Definitely regional.

When I go to Ireland (and England I think) it's odd to say "toilet" when I want to say "bathroom".  I really confused the Irish woman that ran the BnB where I stayed in '95, when I kept saying "bathroom"...




merrick said:


> Yes! this cracks me up. I spoke to a guy on the phone today for tech support who asked where I was calling from. I asked where they were located since he was Mountain Standard Time... he replied "well, I am originally from Texas, moved to Oregon for school and now am working in Utah". mine was a one-word answer....



OK, if you asked where he's *located*, it makes sense that that's not the answer that made sense to you, but if you ask "where are you from", that's a confusing question!  I'm from California, I've lived in South Carolina and Virginia, and West Virginia for a very long summer, and I moved to Washington State when I was 17 and have basically stayed here since then (except for my forays into the South).  My personality and accent(s) are made up from all those places, so how do I choose just one??




merrick said:


> my son had a raging fever on our Disney holiday. I went to the little shop at the contemporary and asked for liquid Tylenol. blank stare. I was pretty sure it was not Canada-specific but when I explained medication, with a dropper for kids with a fever I was walked over to something called temporal I think...



Liquid tylenol should have worked.  Never heard of temporal...  He was probably just limited by the limitations of what that shop carries.  If you could have gone out to Target or Publix you wouldn't have had a problem.




merrick said:


> and all the CMs looked like I was nuts when I said "hey, what is with the water here?? it smells funny". according to their name tags they are from all over but no one have noticed or heard complaints about stinky drinking water??? is it just me?



They're just being silly.  They've heard it.




merrick said:


> as for my "fave" American expression, when you say thank you to someone and they reply with "uh huh". like they are acknowledging your thanks. lol!



Yep.  Or "no problem".  UGH.  I never realized how rude that was until I lived in South Carolina and was schooled.    Now I say "you're welcome" if I'm thanked.




lorenni said:


> As an American living in Toronto (which we love, thank you very much), raising a basically Canadian speaking child, my two cents:
> 
> American cheese = kraft singles ("processed cheese food stuff" per the label)
> Mac and cheese = Kraft dinner
> Restroom/bathroom = washroom (meanwhile we don't rest, bathe or wash in them!)
> Hat/cap = toque
> Z = zed (no American will know what you mean if you spell something out loud for them with a zed. Say Z or be doomed to repeating yourself)
> I'm all set = no thank you
> 
> "Regular" for coffee is very regional so just be specific.
> 
> I laughed at the listing every place you're from, as I probably do that. What do Canadians do? Do you answer where you live right now? Where you were born?



Yes to all of that.




Aladora said:


> I don't know about you but I wash my hands in a washroom!



Yes, but it's not the MAIN purpose for the room, generally.  




Aladora said:


> As for the answer to "where are you from?", I typically say Victoria, BC (where I live now) but if someone starts talking about Ontario, I will mention that I was born near TO and grew up in Ottawa.



But see if you just say all that up front, the other person doesn't have to ask all those questions!!!

I think that answering so thoroughly is actually *one* place where Americans are actually being polite.  To me, it's wondering "do we have anything in common, do our lives intersect?"  So...I was born in San Francisco, I grew up in San Jose, I moved to Tacoma, I moved to Spartanburg, I moved to 20-minutes-away-from-Washington DC, then back to Tacoma (aka 20+ miles from Seattle), Washington, and I spent a long summer in West Virginia.  We can certainly find a connection somewhere in there!




Applemomma said:


> Also my friend that lives in Florida, though is from Ohio, claims only Canadians say "backyard" but I'm sure that can't be true!



Absolutely NOT.  Always remember that Florida is WEIRD.  Read some Dave Barry and Carl Hiaasen books, then read the FL newspapers.  Floridians are strange, LOL.  They know not what they are talking about lol.  They have alligators in their *backyards*.  So they have to screen in their lanais, which almost NO ONE ELSE HAS...

(grandma lived there from '63 on, aunt and cousin moved there in '78 or so...mom moved to Miami in '87...)




pampam said:


> "Well what war did we ever lose?"
> "You lost the war of 1812"
> "I never heard of it. What happened?"
> "The Americans invaded Canada"



Canada Place in Vancouver had the loveliest exhibit about that war.  I learned a TON!!!  And the whole exhibit was just soooo Canadian-nice in the way they worded it all.




EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Technically neither side actually won the war of 1812 as all sized property from both sides was returned.



Exactly like that.  So nice and neutral.  




EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I think it comes down to the don't teach that part of their history in school down there. They teach them about the Civil war and then skip to World war 1 and 2.



Ayep.  And we inched up to Vietnam in May of every year then ran out of time and would have to start over with WW1 again in the Fall.  I actually took a class about the Vietnam War in college to FINALLY get some coursework about it.




morrik5 said:


> We have public school boards and Catholic school boards in Ontario and you designate which you want your school taxes to be paid to.



That's sooooo cool.




CdnCarrie said:


> Why do Americans think they US won WW1 and WW11 single handedly?



We might not be taught THAT, but we are NOT taught about how LONG Europe had been fighting before we showed up.

It actually took Eddie Izzard's comedy for me to truly comprehend how long it had all been going on before we showed up.  And I am an educated human whose high school had an amazing Honors History program, but still....

And then my husband's family had a story.  DH's grandfather, born in the late 1800s, wanted to get over to Europe and help out in WW1.  He didn't see the US going there any time soon, so he actually moved to Canada and joined their cavalry to get over there.  We have some sort of Canadian medal that he got.

I had no idea one could even do that at any point.  Obviously you can't really do it now, but even then I didn't realize anyone could do it or think of doing it.




Cdn Gal said:


> We also say 'decks' and more and more American's say 'Lanai,' which is basically the same thing except in Hawaiian.



I have lived in many regions here, and I have friends from ALL over, and I have only heard of lanais in Florida and Hawaii.  Promise. 

Unless someone is doing a THING with their house and making tiki bars or some such thing...




abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> More of an accent thing, but I had a lot of trouble when I was working at WDW last summer with the word 'bag'. Was a lot of confusion when asking a guest to take off her backpack and put it on the floor of a ride. I guess we say it more as "b-eh-g"? Americans tend to have a longer a (B-aaaah-g).



I can see that.  Suburbs east of Seattle have the same accent.  Bag vs beg.  Also pen vs pin.  DH (from Issaquah, WA, which is a suburb east of Seattle) still says "pellow" instead of "pillow".

My dad's from Denver, Colorado and say "warsh" for "wash".  Not sure where that came from!  (my mom was from upstate NY and said Ahrange for Orange...)




disneybree said:


> When people are disgusted that I mix ketchup and mayo together.



And yet that's just Thousand Island dressing, minus the chopped pickles...  Why would anyone be disgusted?




Donald - my hero said:


> *They also couldn't understand why we observe November 11th -- didn't grasp the significance of honouring fallen soldiers and the end of a war.*



It's b/c we think it's an American holiday.  Many of us have NO clue that it's based on A war.

I just looked it up...

"The United States previously observed Armistice Day. The U.S. holiday was renamed Veterans Day in 1954."

I would bet that people grown enough to _remember_ that know it.  Those of us born 15+ years later might not, unless we had military members in our families, which I do not.  Well, my dad's youngest brother was in the Army, but he's the baby of 7 kids, and has lived in Massachusetts my whole life, so I haven't spent much time with him.


"Veterans Day celebrates the service of all U.S. military veterans"...

...."Memorial Day honors those who _died_ while in military service."...

"It is also not to be confused with Armed Forces Day, a minor U.S. remembrance that also occurs in May, which specifically honors those _currently serving_ in the U.S. military."


Whew.  I hadn't realized the differences there...




CdnCarrie said:


> Do you do services and wear poppies on both days?



I had never once seen an American wearing a poppy for Veterans Day until just last year.  Not once.  And we were actually in Ireland for Veterans Day, which was nice.  In 2014 we were in England during the summer, and an art installation was being prepared in the moat of the Tower of London for future honor of that day.  It was being filled with glass poppies.  I saw pictures of it, and it was lovely.  But poppies haven't been a thing in the parts of the US where I have lived...




WebmasterMaryJo said:


> In Los Angeles we almost always say utensils. I only say silverware when the utensils are made out of silver.



Agreed.

I feel like Ikea has a sign saying "utensils" in the cafeteria...




WebmasterMaryJo said:


> And I do occasionally say 'on accident' instead of 'by accident.' I use them both interchangeable, and never thought about it until now.



I use them interchangeably as well!




EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I know the US has rule about the flag pole being lit to do that.



And it has to be made of certain material, I believe.





Evad said:


> Just wanted to add the fact that I have never ever referred to my running shoes as sneakers........ just saying....



I have!



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> same or tennis shoes either



I've done that, too.

Sneakers and tennis shoes for the same sort of shoes.  Later on we called them running shoes and then athletic shoes.  And I grew up in California...




TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> But my friend from the UK living here mentioned to me that the thing he finds weird is that when he asks how far away some place is, Canadians always respond by the time that it will take to drive there, whereas he would expect to be provided the distance. In the Uk, its 200 miles, whilst in Canada its 3.5 hours away



We do it in the greater Seattle area, too.  Because driving 25ish miles up the road to Seattle could take 25ish minutes or it could take 2 hours.  DH just stayed at work in Seattle an extra 1.5 hours because it was going to take 2 hours to get home to the Tacoma area on the bus, and he would rather be at work and do the annual reviews on coworkers and then have a 40 minute ride home.




Rita007 said:


> Hubby continues to ask for ginger ale, pretty common here at home, but not in the US! One waiter “made” him some by mixing coke with sprite. Um, no.



Ginger ale is common here, though it rarely has ANY ginger in it (loaded with HFCS though), and it's rarely served in bars.



And.....per wiki...."The _rutabaga_ swede or neep is a root vegetable that originated as a cross between the cabbage and the turnip."

So it's not a turnip, but it's related.


As for swimming when it's cold, the pool itself is lovely and warm.  The water isn't the problem.  We can see the steam rising, too.

The problem is the air outside of the pool.  That is not always lovely and warm.  And people from warmer areas can't or don't want to handle the cold after getting out of the pool.

Our first trip to Orlando was the infamous December of 2010.  We swam 3 times that vacation.  It got harder and harder to deal with as the cold set in.  The parts totally submerged were fine, but when those hairs towards the neck would get wet and then you put your neck above water, you would freeze there.  Getting out was painful.


----------



## chartle

pooh'smate said:


> They sell it here in the US but it isn't something they usually serve in restaurants. I have seen it in the Coke freestyle machines though



Yes there are 5 or 6 brands of ginger ale in any grocery store here with the appropriately named Canada Dry probably being the best selling. I would say very few here drink it by its self. Around the holidays its sold a lot for mixers and punches.

I like the Vernors brand.


----------



## kirstenb1

Fun Thread!  My parents are from Ontario, but we kids were born in the States.  We'd go back to Canada on holidays and in the summer to visit my grandparents.  I always remember rutabagas and turnips are different, but similar tasting.  I think rutabagas were larger.  I also remember serviettes, freshie (koolaid), Girl Guides, and one pair of grandparents calling a sofa a Chesterfield.  And bags of milk, which I thought was very strange.  Also, mentally translating km into miles, whenever we drove somewhere.  Clothes were slightly different.  Much better candy bars than in America.  Aero bars, and Cadbury, and Nielsens.  Everything seemed much more expensive.  We moved a lot when I was a kid, so Canada always felt like a home base.  We had at least some of my parents' accent, so I always felt like it was home.  Oh, last of all, in the summer, it would take forever to get dark.  We'd play outside, at least til 9 or 930.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Rita007 said:


> Hubby continues to ask for ginger ale, pretty common here at home, but not in the US! One waiter “made” him some by mixing coke with sprite. Um, no.


I have to imagine that whoever is doing that has no clue. I've never met anyone in my life who thinks ginger ale is something other than...you know ginger ale.

If that waiter made him coke with sprite he's an exception and has never been to the Soda/Pop aisle at the grocery store.

I have however seen it in restaurants. Usually it's Schweppes or Seagram's brand though. It's not too too common though.

Airlines def. have it. My husband and I always get that when we fly.


----------



## bankr63

chartle said:


> Yes there are 5 or 6 brands of ginger ale in any grocery store here with the appropriately named Canada Dry probably being the best selling. I would say very few here drink it by its self. Around the holidays its sold a lot for mixers and punches.
> 
> I like the Vernors brand.


But if you have the chance, try some Blenheim's Ginger Ale.  You can buy it at South of the Border if you are driving down, although it is carried many places in the South East.  A generations old family business from South Carolina (actually now owned by the same folks that own SOTB), they have been brewing up a Ginger Ale that will blow the top of your head off.  Get the original red cap variety; the gold cap is a bit gentler on your sinuses.  I understand that Fresh Market in Orlando carries it, but we generally stock up on our way through the Carolinas.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

kirstenb1 said:


> Fun Thread!  My parents are from Ontario, but we kids were born in the States.  We'd go back to Canada on holidays and in the summer to visit my grandparents.  I always remember rutabagas and turnips are different, but similar tasting.  I think rutabagas were larger.  I also remember serviettes, freshie (koolaid), Girl Guides, and one pair of grandparents calling a sofa a Chesterfield.  And bags of milk, which I thought was very strange.  Also, mentally translating km into miles, whenever we drove somewhere.  Clothes were slightly different.  *Much better candy bars than in America*.  Aero bars, and Cadbury, and Nielsens.  Everything seemed much more expensive.  We moved a lot when I was a kid, so Canada always felt like a home base.  We had at least some of my parents' accent, so I always felt like it was home.  Oh, last of all, in the summer, it would take forever to get dark.  We'd play outside, at least til 9 or 930.



I just noticed this sentence as a bit of an irony in this thread because Canadians don't tend to say 'candy bar' - its always 'chocolate bar'.  Also, we never say 'America' - its always 'the States' or the 'US'.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

bumbershoot said:


> Ginger ale is common here, though it rarely has ANY ginger in it (loaded with HFCS though)


Yeah that is true. I know Canada Dry and Seagram's had a class action lawsuit filed against them last year due to false advertisement of saying "MADE FROM REAL GINGER" when in fact they are not.



bumbershoot said:


> I have lived in many regions here, and I have friends from ALL over, and I have only heard of lanais in Florida and Hawaii. Promise.
> 
> Unless someone is doing a THING with their house and making tiki bars or some such thing...


I have never ever ever heard anyone describe a deck as a lanais unless you are in Hawaii or you are going for a tropical theme. So whoever that other poster is talking to def. doesn't represent 'more and more Americans' unless they are speaking about the decor choices people are making lol and a geographical specific location.


----------



## chartle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have to imagine that whoever is doing that has no clue. I've never met anyone in my life who thinks ginger ale is something other than...you know ginger ale.
> 
> If that waiter made him coke with sprite he's an exception and has never been to the Soda/Pop aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> I have however seen it in restaurants. Usually it's Schweppes or Seagram's brand though. It's not too too common though.
> 
> Airlines def. have it. My husband and I always get that when we fly.



In most places if you asked for Ginger Ale , at least in the old days, they would have to go to the bar and the bar tender would pull out this dispenser thing with multiple buttons on top. It was basically a multi-head soda fountain in one hand. Always seemed to make terrible pop.


----------



## chartle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have never ever ever heard anyone describe a deck as a lanais unless you are in Hawaii or you are going for a tropical theme.



Didn't the Golden Girls have a lanai.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

chartle said:


> Didn't the Golden Girls have a lanai.


Yes....and their show was set in Miami, FL....

As the other poster said FL and HI is where you'll hear lanai. Some of their furniture and landscape etc from the show had the Floridian tropical-esque feel.


----------



## friedela

bankr63 said:


> At the Publix, said to the cashier "boy it's hot!" (was around 85F)
> She, "No it's not"  (with a Floridian drawl)
> Me, grabbing phone, "here's a picture of my front yard 2 days ago" (with 6-7 feet of snow obscuring the house)
> She, "okay, it's hot"
> 
> ETA:  The picture I flashed (or "how to scare a Floridian"):




Hahaha. Must remember to do this before we leave! Our front yard looks the same right now!


----------



## morrik5

bankr63 said:


> But if you have the chance, try some Blenheim's Ginger Ale.  You can buy it at South of the Border if you are driving down, although it is carried many places in the South East.  A generations old family business from South Carolina (actually now owned by the same folks that own SOTB), they have been brewing up a Ginger Ale that will blow the top of your head off.  Get the original red cap variety; the gold cap is a bit gentler on your sinuses.  I understand that Fresh Market in Orlando carries it, but we generally stock up on our way through the Carolinas.


Trivia: "Ginger ale was purported to be first invented in 1851 in Ireland, but modern-style ginger ale came about many years later in 1907 when Canadian John McLaughlin invented it and it eventually became Canada Dry. The ginger ale was available in two versions, golden and dry (golden is rare today)." One of the ingredients is artificial or natural ginger-flavour.

John McLaughlin was the brother of R S McLaughlin who took his father's McLaughlin Carriage Company into the automobile age and developed the McLaughlin Buick. The company was merged with General Motors and "Col. Sam" became President of General Motors Canada here in Oshawa, Ontario and later Chairman of the Board and also was Vice-President of General Motors' parent company.


----------



## Sue M

Zee & Zed lol. Yup. When we were in DL in Sept with my Californian friend I always go on all Disney (WDW or DL) with I was checking into our ADR that happened to be in her name. CM asked me to spell name so I started with ‘Zed” and she’s going, no it’s Zee!  Which prompted a dinner conversation about Zee/Zed.  She was telling me nobody’s heard of pronouncing it Zed, I argued the rest of the world pronounces it that way. Only in the US is it Zee!  

Hard to find any bar who knows how to make a Caesar!  

Can’t find Polysporin over the counter in the US. I have to bring my own. 

Since the Olympics everyone now knows where Vancouver is!  I live just outside of Vancouver so, close enough when asked. 

True about distance. When someone asks how cold it gets (I think they think we live in igloos) I just say we are about 3 hrs north of Seattle.  So similar weather.  I always answer distance questions with time, lol.


----------



## chartle

Sue M said:


> Can’t find Polysporin over the counter in the US. I have to bring my own.



Haven't shopped in the right stores. We buy it because my wife and son are allergic to Neosporin.


----------



## chartle

Sue M said:


> I just say we are about 3 hrs north of Seattle. So similar weather. I always answer distance questions with time, lol.



Is that by car or dog sled.


----------



## Sue M

chartle said:


> Haven't shopped in the right stores. We buy it because my wife and son are allergic to Neosporin.


Went to CVS?  Had to ask pharmacy because I didn’t see the polysporin eye drops or ophthalmic ointment on shelf. My daughter has a tendency to get pink eye in Florida. Maybe pools?  Now we pack it. 
Pharmacist said it’s only by Rx


----------



## Sue M

chartle said:


> Is that by car or dog sled.


 By the time I get thru i5 traffic it’s about 3 hrs from home.  Unless of course my car decides to veer off the road at Premium Outlets


----------



## chartle

Sue M said:


> Went to CVS?  Had to ask pharmacy because I didn’t see the polysporin eye drops or ophthalmic ointment on shelf. My daughter has a tendency to get pink eye in Florida. Maybe pools?  Now we pack it.
> Pharmacist said it’s only by Rx



OK I see the issue. To me Polysporin is only an antibiotic creme or ointment. In Canada you guys must be able to buy it as an eye drop over the counter.

Down here any antibiotic thats not a first aid type topical cream is a prescription.  Particularly when dealing with pink eye, thats going to require a Dr visit.


----------



## Sue M

chartle said:


> OK I see the issue. To me Polysporin is only an antibiotic creme or ointment. In Canada you guys must be able to buy it as an eye drop over the counter.
> 
> Down here any antibiotic thats not a first aid type cream is a prescription.  Particularly when dealing with pink eye, thats going to require a Dr visit.


Yes, we have ophthalmic drops or ointment over the counter for Polysporin. I think a new one just came out that says Pink Eye. Don’t know if it’s new formulation or just re-named old one.


----------



## chartle

Sue M said:


> Yes, we have ophthalmic drops or ointment over the counter for Polysporin. I think a new one just came out that says Pink Eye. Don’t know if it’s new formulation or just re-named old one.



Well this is what I found. $60.


----------



## FigmentSpark

chartle said:


> Well this is what I found. $60.



It's about $15.00CAD at the store by my place... that's less in USD.  There's also one for ear infections around the same price.


----------



## chartle

FigmentSpark said:


> It's about $15.00CAD at the store by my place... that's less in USD.  There's also one for ear infections around the same price.



Not sure where they get this price from?

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Po...QOqxodIe_emP8wue-clN7qYVk2Nw6iloaAqM5EALw_wcB


----------



## FigmentSpark

Wow! I wouldn't buy from there, for sure!


----------



## Sue M

chartle said:


> Well this is what I found. $60.


 Yikes $60.00.  That’s the one alright but I don’t think it’s $60 here. I’ll have to go look now at the drugstore while I’m at the mall tomorrow.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Sue M said:


> Yikes $60.00.  That’s the one alright but I don’t think it’s $60 here. I’ll have to go look now at the drugstore while I’m at the mall tomorrow.


Real Canadian Superstore in Ontario has it listed on line for $14.97.  You're safe.


----------



## Sue M

chartle said:


> Not sure where they get this price from?
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Po...QOqxodIe_emP8wue-clN7qYVk2Nw6iloaAqM5EALw_wcB



I just looked up prices here, and it’s $15-$17 at drugstores. In CAD, which in USD would be about 30% less!


----------



## Sue M

FigmentSpark said:


> Real Canadian Superstore in Ontario has it listed on line for $14.97.  You're safe.


Funny, I just looked up and saw Stupid Store here in BC has it for a Loonie more. Lol.


----------



## chartle

FigmentSpark said:


> Wow! I wouldn't buy from there, for sure!





Sue M said:


> Yikes $60.00.  That’s the one alright but I don’t think it’s $60 here. I’ll have to go look now at the drugstore while I’m at the mall tomorrow.





FigmentSpark said:


> Real Canadian Superstore in Ontario has it listed on line for $14.97.  You're safe.





Sue M said:


> I just looked up prices here, and it’s $15-$17 at drugstores. In CAD, which in USD would be about 30% less!





Sue M said:


> Funny, I just looked up and saw Stupid Store here in BC has it for a Loonie more. Lol.



Yea I'm looking at that price and know with my insurance plan I would probably have a $3-4 co pay if there was a generic. So even factoring in my Dr appt co pay its half the price.

When you guys pull up the website does it also say $60 for you? Wondering if it knows I'm in the US and is charging me some sort of import duty. But in reality they probably wouldn't sell it to me since its probably illegal.

I sometimes find prices like this online and just wonder how they get this price since its multiples times higher than at other places.


----------



## FigmentSpark

chartle said:


> Yea I'm looking at that price and know with my insurance plan I would probably have a $3-4 co pay if there was a generic. So even factoring in my Dr appt co pay its half the price.
> 
> When you guys pull up the website does it also say $60 for you? Wondering if it knows I'm in the US and is charging me some sort of import duty. But in reality they probably wouldn't sell it to me since its probably illegal.
> 
> I sometimes find prices like this online and just wonder how they get this price since its multiples times higher than at other places.


I tried it.  It does say $60.  Also, if you go to the bottom and click the US flag, you can change to a Cdn flag.  Then it comes up in CAD - $72.00!!!  No way I'd buy from there.  They must be located in the US, so they can charge that premium.


----------



## chartle

FigmentSpark said:


> I tried it.  It does say $60.  Also, if you go to the bottom and click the US flag, you can change to a Cdn flag.  Then it comes up in CAD - $72.00!!!  No way I'd buy from there.  They must be located in the US, so they can charge that premium.



It says shipped from Canada (for free for me in the US) but I can't put my finger on what kind of online store this is.

ETA: Ok Its a Canadian eBay (?). Found this. 

*Welcome to the best place to sell online.*
Did you know 50,000 sellers voted Bonanza “Best Overall Marketplace” over eBay, Amazon, and Etsy?


Compare to eBay

Compare to Amazon

Compare to Etsy

Start selling now


----------



## FigmentSpark

If you look at other things that selller has, it's all hugely expensive.  It's almost as if it's bulk buying, but I can't see that being the case.  For example:

Who's going to pay these prices for Five Alive or Crush?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

FigmentSpark said:


> Who's going to pay these prices for Five Alive or Crush?



People who live in the remote north where all their necessities are flown or trucked in will pay a premium...but I don't think that much.  But the prices they pay are RIDICULOUS!!!  We used to live in the NWT...and we paid more for everything.  I know that in the remote places of the north they will pay 20-30 dollars for a 4L jug of milk.  That is not unheard of there.


----------



## chartle

FigmentSpark said:


> If you look at other things that selller has, it's all hugely expensive.  It's almost as if it's bulk buying, but I can't see that being the case.  For example:
> 
> Who's going to pay these prices for Five Alive or Crush?
> View attachment 303936


----------



## FigmentSpark

chartle said:


> It says shipped from Canada (for free for me in the US) but I can't put my finger on what kind of online store this is.
> 
> ETA: Ok Its a Canadian eBay (?). Found this.
> 
> *Welcome to the best place to sell online.*
> Did you know 50,000 sellers voted Bonanza “Best Overall Marketplace” over eBay, Amazon, and Etsy?
> 
> 
> Compare to eBay
> 
> Compare to Amazon
> 
> Compare to Etsy
> 
> Start selling now


No, we have a Canadian eBay site.  But it does look like a market aggregator, for sure.  But prices like that make you wonder what's going on.  




Sue M said:


> Funny, I just looked up and saw Stupid Store here in BC has it for a Loonie more. Lol.



FYI - I was a Walmart this morning and the Polysporin eye drops were $13.87CAD, so even cheaper than SuperStore.


----------



## Sue M

FigmentSpark said:


> No, we have a Canadian eBay site.  But it does look like a market aggregator, for sure.  But prices like that make you wonder what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - I was a Walmart this morning and the Polysporin eye drops were $13.87CAD, so even cheaper than SuperStore.


Going to the Mall today, may as well pick some up and stash in suitcase for next trip. TY


----------



## FayeW

22Tink said:


> I'm from central BC and I've never heard of a bunnyhug! We call them hoodies, too.


When I was a kid, we called hoodies with pockets "kangaroo jackets"


----------



## FayeW

Lesverts said:


> Haha we have one of those were I live too. Dalhousie. Properly it is pronouced Del-house-e, people in these parts say D-A-lou-see


D-A-lou-see is weird way for them to say it. We always pronounced it Dal-hows-e. Moved to Ottawa and they call it Dal-who's-e. Can't ever get used to that.


----------



## 22Tink

FayeW said:


> When I was a kid, we called hoodies with pockets "kangaroo jackets"


Interesting. They’ve always been boring old hoodies around here! Bunnyhug or kangaroo jacket is way more fun!


----------

